# God Is Wonderful



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 526, Line 13
ਪਰਮਾਦਿ ਪੁਰਖਮਨੋਪਿਮੰ ਸਤਿ ਆਦਿ ਭਾਵ ਰਤੰ ॥
परमादि पुरखमनोपिमं सति आदि भाव रतं ॥
Parmāḏ purakẖmanopimaŉ saṯ āḏ bẖāv raṯaŉ.
He is absolutely wonderful, transcending creation;
 Remembering Him, all are emancipated.
Devotee Jaidev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 893, Line 5
ਬਿਸਮਨ ਬਿਸਮ ਭਏ ਬਿਸਮਾਦਾ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਪਰਾਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
बिसमन बिसम भए बिसमादा परम गति पावहि हरि सिमरि परानी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Bisman bisam bẖa▫e bismāḏā param gaṯ pāvahi har simar parānī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
You shall be wonderstruck with wonder at the wonderful Lord; 
meditate in remembrance on the Lord, O mortal, and obtain the supreme status. ||1||Pause||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 7, Line 19
ਤਿਥੈ ਨਾਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਕੋਡ ਅਨੰਦੁ ॥
तिथै नाद बिनोद कोड अनंदु ॥
Ŧithai nāḏ binoḏ kod anand.
There, celestial sounds reverberate amidst blissful activities and millions of joyful experiences.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 395, Line 9
ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦ ਅਨੰਦੀ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਗੁਨ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਨਿਤ ਨਿਤ ਜਾਪੀਐ ॥
सदा अनंद अनंदी साहिबु गुन निधान नित नित जापीऐ ॥
Saḏā anand anandī sāhib gun niḏẖān niṯ niṯ jāpī▫ai.
My Blissful Lord Master is forever in bliss; meditate continually and forever, on the Lord, the treasure of excellence.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 680, Line 12
ਮਹਾ ਅਨੰਦ ਮੰਗਲ ਰੂਪ ਤੁਮਰੇ ਬਚਨ ਅਨੂਪ ਰਸਾਲ ॥
महा अनंद मंगल रूप तुमरे बचन अनूप रसाल ॥
Mahā anand mangal rūp ṯumre bacẖan anūp rasāl.
O Lord of supreme ecstasy and blissful form, Your Word is so beautiful, so drenched with Nectar.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 738, Line 5
ਲਾਲ ਰੰਗੀਲੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਮਨਮੋਹਨ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਉ ਹਮ ਬਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
लाल रंगीले प्रीतम मनमोहन तेरे दरसन कउ हम बारे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Lāl rangīle parīṯam manmohan ṯere ḏarsan ka▫o ham bāre. ||1|| rahā▫o.
O my Darling, Blissful Beloved, who fascinates my mind - I am a sacrifice to the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. ||1||Pause||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 1073, Line 17
ਹਰਖਵੰਤ ਆਨੰਤ ਦਇਆਲਾ ॥
हरखवंत आनंत दइआला ॥
Harakẖvanṯ ānanṯ ḏa▫i▫ālā.
He is joyful, blissful and merciful.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 1386, Line 6
ਹਰਖਵੰਤ ਆਨੰਤ ਰੂਪ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਬਿਗਾਸੀ ॥
हरखवंत आनंत रूप निरमल बिगासी ॥
Harakẖvanṯ ānanṯ rūp nirmal bigāsī.
Blissful, Unlimited, Beautiful, Immaculate, Blossoming Lord:
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 291, Line 7
ਜਬ ਨਾਥ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਅਗਾਧੇ ॥
जब नाथ निरंजन अगोचर अगाधे ॥
Jab nāth niranjan agocẖar agāḏẖe.
When there was only the Immaculate, Incomprehensible, Unfathomable Master,
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Page 300, Line 7
ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੁਜਾਨੁ ਅਲਖ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਸੋਇ ॥
अंतरजामी प्रभु सुजानु अलख निरंजन सोइ ॥
Anṯarjāmī parabẖ sujān alakẖ niranjan so▫e.
God, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts, is All-knowing, Unseen and Immaculately Pure.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## kiram (Mar 3, 2009)

namjap said:


> Page 680, Line 12
> ਮਹਾ ਅਨੰਦ ਮੰਗਲ ਰੂਪ ਤੁਮਰੇ ਬਚਨ ਅਨੂਪ ਰਸਾਲ ॥
> महा अनंद मंगल रूप तुमरे बचन अनूप रसाल ॥
> Mahā anand mangal rūp ṯumre bacẖan anūp rasāl.
> ...



Thank you Namjap ji, this is a beautiful Shabad and so is the thread..


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Page 1298, Line 3
ਤਿਨ ਸੇਵਾ ਹਮ ਲਾਇ ਹਰੇ ਹਮ ਲਾਇ ਹਰੇ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਹਰਿ ਤੂ ਤੂ ਤੂ ਤੂ ਤੂ ਭਗਵਾਨ ॥੨॥੬॥੧੨॥
तिन सेवा हम लाइ हरे हम लाइ हरे जन नानक के हरि तू तू तू तू तू भगवान ॥२॥६॥१२॥
Ŧin sevā ham lā▫e hare ham lā▫e hare jan Nānak ke har ṯū ṯū ṯū ṯū ṯū bẖagvān. ||2||6||12||
Please enjoin me to their service, Lord, please enjoin me to their service.
 O Lord God, You, You, You, You, You are the Lord of servant Nanak. ||2||6||12||
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 10, 2009)

||  *1315*  ||           *Pauree: * *pa-orhee. * 
 *O Lord, You are the Greatest of the Great, the Greatest of the Great,
 the Most Lofty and Exalted of all, the Greatest of the Great.
* *har tumH vad vaday vaday vad oochay sabh oopar vaday vadounaa. * 

 *Those who meditate on the Infinite Lord,
who meditate on the Lord, Har,      Har, Har, are rejuvenated.
* *jo Dhi-aavahi har aprampar har har har Dhi-aa-ay haray tay honaa. * 

 *Those who sing and listen to Your Praises, 
O my Lord and Master, have      millions of sins destroyed.
* *jo gaavahi suneh tayraa jas su-aamee tin kaatay paap katonaa. * 

 *I know that those divine beings who follow 
the Guru`s Teachings are just      like You, Lord. 
They are the greatest of the great, so very fortunate.
* *tum jaisay har purakh jaanay mat gurmat mukh vad vad bhaag vadonaa. * 

 *Let everyone meditate on the Lord, who was 
True in the primal beginning,      and True throughout the ages;
 He is revealed as True here and now, and He      shall be 
True forever and ever. Servant Nanak is the slave of His slaves.      ||5||
* *sabh Dhi-aavahu aad satay jugaad satay partakh satay sadaa sadaa satay      jan naanak daas dasonaa. ||5|| *


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 10, 2009)

from me too!


----------



## pk70 (Mar 10, 2009)

*namjap jio
Its my humble request, whenever you quote Gurbani, kindly try to quote it in its original form too. Thanks.*


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 11, 2009)

ਪਉੜੀ ॥
Pauree:

ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਵਡ ਵਡੇ ਵਡੇ ਵਡ ਊਚੇ ਸਭ ਊਪਰਿ ਵਡੇ ਵਡੌਨਾ ॥
O Lord, You are the Greatest of the Great, the Greatest of the Great, the Most Lofty and Exalted of all, the Greatest of the Great.

ਜੋ ਧਿਆਵਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਇ ਹਰੇ ਤੇ ਹੋਨਾ ॥
Those who meditate on the Infinite Lord, who meditate on the Lord, Har, Har, Har, are rejuvenated.

ਜੋ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਸੁਣਹਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਜਸੁ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਤਿਨ ਕਾਟੇ ਪਾਪ ਕਟੋਨਾ ॥
Those who sing and listen to Your Praises, O my Lord and Master, have millions of sins destroyed.

ਤੁਮ ਜੈਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਪੁਰਖ ਜਾਨੇ ਮਤਿ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਵਡ ਵਡ ਭਾਗ ਵਡੋਨਾ ॥
I know that those divine beings who follow the Guru's Teachings are just like You, Lord. They are the greatest of the great, so very fortunate.

ਸਭਿ ਧਿਆਵਹੁ ਆਦਿ ਸਤੇ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਤੇ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਸਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਸਤੇ ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਦਾਸੁ ਦਸੋਨਾ ॥੫॥
Let everyone meditate on the Lord, who was True in the primal beginning, and True throughout the ages; He is revealed as True here and now, and He shall be True forever and ever. Servant Nanak is the slave of His slaves. ||5||


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 11, 2009)

Namjap ji, Thanks.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 11, 2009)

lalihayer ji

My special thanks.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Page 1317, Line 12
*ਸਭਿ ਸੇਵਹੁ ਮੋਹਨੋ ਮਨਮੋਹਨੋ ਜਗਮੋਹਨੋ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗਤੁ ਉਪਾਇ ਸਭੋ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਤਾ ॥੧੧॥*
सभि सेवहु मोहनो मनमोहनो जगमोहनो जिनि जगतु उपाइ सभो वसि कीता ॥११॥
Sabẖ sevhu mohno manmohno jagmohno jin jagaṯ upā▫e sabẖo vas kīṯā. ||11||
*Let everyone serve the Enticing Enticer of the Mind, the Enticer of the World, who created the world, and controls it all. ||11||*
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Page 1317, Line 15
*ਜਗੰਨਾਥ ਜਗਦੀਸਰ ਕਰਤੇ ਅਪਰੰਪਰ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ॥*
जगंनाथ जगदीसर करते अपर्मपर पुरखु अतोलु ॥
Jagannāth jagḏīsar karṯe aprampar purakẖ aṯol.
The Creator is the Lord of the World, the Master of the Universe, the Infinite Primal Immeasurable Being.
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## kiram (Mar 12, 2009)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Sree Raag :

*ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ੪  ॥ ਤੂ  ਦਰੀਆਉ  ਦਾਨਾ  ਬੀਨਾ  ਮੈ  ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਕੈਸੇ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਲਹਾ  ॥ ਜਹ  ਜਹ  ਦੇਖਾ  ਤਹ  ਤਹ  ਤੂ  ਹੈ  ਤੁਝ  ਤੇ  ਨਿਕਸੀ  ਫੂਟਿ  ਮਰਾ  ॥੧॥ *
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1 gẖar 4. Ŧū ḏarī▫ā▫o ḏānā bīnā mai macẖẖulī kaise anṯ lahā. Jah jah ḏekẖā ṯah ṯah ṯū hai ṯujẖ ṯe niksī fūt marā. ||1|| 



Siree Raag, First Mehl, Fourth House: You are the River, All-knowing and All-seeing. I am just a fish-how can I find Your limit? Wherever I look, You are there. Outside of You, I would burst and die. ||1|| 


ਦਾਨਾ = ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਬੀਨਾ = ਵੇਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ {ਬੀਨਾਈ = ਨਜ਼ਰ}। ਮਛੁਲੀ = ਛੋਟੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਮੱਛੀ। ਮੈ ਕੈਸੇ ਲਹਾ = (ਲਹਾਂ) ਮੈਂ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਲੱਭਾਂ? ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭ ਸਕਦੀ। ਜਹ ਜਹ = ਜਿਧਰ ਜਿਧਰ। ਦੇਖਾ = ਦੇਖਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵੇਖਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਨਿਕਸੀ = ਨਿਕਲੀ ਹੋਈ, ਵਿੱਛੁੜੀ ਹੋਈ। ਫੂਟਿ ਮਰਾ = (ਮਰਾਂ) ਮੈਂ ਫੁੱਟ ਕੇ ਮਰ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ (ਇਕ) ਦਰੀਆ (ਸਮਾਨ ਹੈਂ), ਮੈਂ (ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੀ) ਇਕ ਨਿੱਕੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਮੱਛੀ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲਾ ਬੰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭ ਸਕਦੀ। (ਮੇਰੀ ਹਾਲਤ) ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਨਿਤ) ਦੇਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਮੈਂ (ਮੱਛੀ ਤੈਂ ਦਰੀਆ ਵਿਚ) ਜਿਧਰ ਵੇਖਦੀ ਹਾਂ ਉਧਰ ਉਧਰ ਤੂੰ (ਦਰੀਆ ਹੀ ਦਰੀਆ) ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਤੈਂ ਦਰੀਆ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਨਿਕਲ ਜਾਵਾਂ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸੇ ਵੇਲੇ ਤੜਫ ਮਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ (ਮੇਰਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ ਹੈ)।੧। 
*
* *ਨ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਮੇਉ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਜਾਲੀ  ॥ ਜਾ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਤਾ  ਤੁਝੈ  ਸਮਾਲੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Na jāṇā me▫o na jāṇā jālī. Jā ḏukẖ lāgai ṯā ṯujẖai samālī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


I do not know of the fisherman, and I do not know of the net. But when the pain comes, then I call upon You. ||1||Pause|| 


ਮੇਉ = ਮਲਾਹ, ਮਾਛੀ {ਨੋਟ: ਦਰਿਆਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੰਢੇ ਮਲਾਹ ਹੀ ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਮੱਛੀਆਂ ਫੜਨ ਦਾ ਭੀ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ}। ਸਮਾਲੀ = ਸਮਾਲੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਦਰੀਆ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਵਿਛੋੜਨ ਵਾਲੇ) ਨਾਹ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮਾਛੀ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ ਹੈ, ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਜਾਲ ਦੀ (ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਵੱਸ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ)। (ਤੈਥੋਂ ਵਿਛੋੜਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ (ਆਤਮਕ) ਦੁੱਖ ਵਿਆਪਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਤੂ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ਜਾਨਿਆ  ਮੈ  ਦੂਰਿ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਕਛੁ  ਕਰੀ  ਸੁ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ॥ ਤੂ  ਦੇਖਹਿ  ਹਉ  ਮੁਕਰਿ  ਪਾਉ  ॥ ਤੇਰੈ  ਕੰਮਿ  ਨ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਨਾਇ  ॥੨॥ *
Ŧū bẖarpūr jāni▫ā mai ḏūr. Jo kacẖẖ karī so ṯerai haḏūr. Ŧū ḏekẖėh ha▫o mukar pā▫o. Ŧerai kamm na ṯerai nā▫e. ||2|| 


You are present everywhere. I had thought that You were far away. Whatever I do, I do in Your Presence. You see all my actions, and yet I deny them. I have not worked for You, or Your Name. ||2|| 


ਭਰਪੂਰਿ = ਨਕਾ ਨਕ, ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ। ਕਰੀ = ਕਰੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਤੇਰੈ ਹਦੂਰਿ = ਤੇਰੀ ਹਾਜ਼ਰੀ ਵਿਚ, ਤੂੰ ਵੇਖ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਮੁਕਰਿ ਪਾਉ = ਮੈਂ ਮੁੱਕਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਤੇਰੈ ਕੰਮਿ = ਤੇਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ। ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਇ = ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ (ਇਸ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਕਿਤੇ ਦੂਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ (ਅਸਲ ਗੱਲ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਮੈਂ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਉਹ ਤੇਰੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ) ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੁੱਕਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਨਾਹ ਉਸ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਵਾਨ ਹੋਵੇ, ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੨। 

 *ਜੇਤਾ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤੇਤਾ  ਹਉ  ਖਾਉ  ॥ ਬਿਆ  ਦਰੁ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੈ  ਦਰਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਏਕ  ਕਹੈ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥ ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥ *
Jeṯā ḏėh ṯeṯā ha▫o kẖā▫o. Bi▫ā ḏar nāhī kai ḏar jā▫o. Nānak ek kahai arḏās. Jī▫o pind sabẖ ṯerai pās. ||3|| 


Whatever You give me, that is what I eat. There is no other door-unto which door should I go? Nanak offers this one prayer: this body and soul are totally Yours. ||3|| 
ਜੇਤਾ = ਜਿਤਨਾ ਕੁਝ। ਦੇਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ। ਬਿਆ = ਦੂਜਾ। ਦਰੁ = ਦਰਵਾਜਾ, ਘਰ। ਕੈ ਦਰਿ = ਕਿਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ? ਜਾਉ = ਜਾਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜਾਵਾਂ। ਤੇਰੈ ਪਾਸਿ = ਤੇਰੇ ਕੋਲ, ਤੇਰੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ, ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ ਹਨ।੩।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਤੂੰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਉਹੀ ਖਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਜਿਥੇ ਮੈਂ ਜਾਵਾਂ (ਤੇ ਸਵਾਲੀ ਬਣਾਂ)। ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇਹ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਆਪੇ  ਨੇੜੈ  ਦੂਰਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਮੰਝਿ  ਮਿਆਨ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਵੇਖੈ  ਸੁਣੇ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਜਹਾਨ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਨਾਨਕਾ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਪਰਵਾਨ  ॥੪॥੩੧॥ *
Āpe neṛai ḏūr āpe hī āpe manjẖ mi▫āno. Āpe vekẖai suṇe āpe hī kuḏraṯ kare jahāno. Jo ṯis bẖāvai nānkā hukam so▫ī parvāno. ||4||31|| 


He Himself is near, and He Himself is far away; He Himself is in-between. He Himself beholds, and He Himself listens. By His Creative Power, He created the world. Whatever pleases Him, O Nanak-that Command is acceptable. ||4||31|| 
ਮੰਝਿ = ਵਿਚਕਾਰ। ਮਿਆਨ, ਜਹਾਨ, ਪਰਵਾਨ = {ਨੋਟ: ਅਸਲ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹਨ: ਮਿਆਨੁ, ਜਹਾਨੁ, ਪਰਵਾਨੁ। ਛੰਦ ਦੀ ਚਾਲ ਪੂਰੀ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਇਕ ਮਾਤ੍ਰਾ ਵਧਾਈ ਗਈ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਪੜ੍ਹਨੇ ਹਨ: ਮਿਆਨੋ, ਜਹਾਨੋ, ਪਰਵਾਨੋ}। ਮਿਆਨੁ = ਦਰਮਿਆਨ, ਵਿਚਕਾਰਲਾ ਹਿੱਸਾ। ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ = ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗੇ। ਕੁਦਰਤਿ = ਸੱਤਿਆ, ਤਾਕਤ।੪।

ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦੂਰ ਭੀ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੀ ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈ ਸੁਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਸੱਤਿਆ ਨਾਲ ਜਗਤ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਕਬੂਲ ਕਰਨਾ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੩੧।



 
http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Recordings/DharamSinghZakhmi3/Na Jaana Meo Na Jaana Jaali.mp3


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 12, 2009)

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ!  
 ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ!


----------



## lalihayer (Mar 12, 2009)

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ।

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ।


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

YouTube - Kaval Nain Madhur Bain - You are lotus-eyed, with sweet speech


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहि जीउ ॥ 
vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhi jī▫o. 
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. 

ਕਵਲ  ਨੈਨ  ਮਧੁਰ  ਬੈਨ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਸੈਨ  ਸੰਗ  ਸੋਭ  ਕਹਤ  ਮਾ  ਜਸੋਦ  ਜਿਸਹਿ  ਦਹੀ  ਭਾਤੁ  ਖਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
कवल नैन मधुर बैन कोटि सैन संग सोभ कहत मा जसोद जिसहि दही भातु खाहि जीउ ॥ 
Kaval nain maḏẖur bain kot sain sang sobẖ kahaṯ mā jasoḏ jisahi ḏahī bẖāṯ kẖāhi jī▫o. 
You are lotus-eyed, with sweet speech, exalted and embellished with millions of companions.
 Mother Yashoda invited You as Krishna to eat the sweet rice. 

ਦੇਖਿ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਅਤਿ  ਅਨੂਪੁ  ਮੋਹ  ਮਹਾ  ਮਗ  ਭਈ  ਕਿੰਕਨੀ  ਸਬਦ  ਝਨਤਕਾਰ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਪਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
देखि रूपु अति अनूपु मोह महा मग भई किंकनी सबद झनतकार खेलु पाहि जीउ ॥ 
Ḏekẖ rūp aṯ anūp moh mahā mag bẖa▫ī kinknī sabaḏ jẖanaṯkār kẖel pāhi jī▫o. 
Gazing upon Your supremely beautiful form, and hearing the musical sounds of 
Your silver bells tinkling, she was intoxicated with delight. 

ਕਾਲ  ਕਲਮ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਹਾਥਿ  ਕਹਹੁ  ਕਉਨੁ  ਮੇਟਿ  ਸਕੈ  ਈਸੁ  ਬੰਮ੍ਯ੍ਯੁ  ਗ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ  ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ  ਧਰਤ  ਹੀਐ  ਚਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
काल कलम हुकमु हाथि कहहु कउनु मेटि सकै ईसु बम्यु ग्यानु ध्यानु धरत हीऐ चाहि जीउ ॥ 
Kāl kalam hukam hāth kahhu ka▫un met sakai īs bamm▫yu ga▫yān ḏẖeān ḏẖaraṯ hī▫ai cẖāhi jī▫o. 
Death's pen and command are in Your hands. Tell me, who can erase it? 

Shiva and Brahma yearn to enshrine Your spiritual wisdom in their hearts. 

ਸਤਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਨਿਵਾਸੁ  ਆਦਿ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਤੁਹੀ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥੬॥ 
सति साचु स्री निवासु आदि पुरखु सदा तुही वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहि जीउ ॥१॥६॥ 
Saṯ sācẖ sarī nivās āḏ purakẖ saḏā ṯuhī vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhi jī▫o. ||1||6|| 
You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. 
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||1||6|| 

Ang 1402


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Page 122, Line 9
*ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਸੇ ਸਦਾ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਸੋਭਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
जो हरि सेवहि से सदा सोहहि सोभा सुरति सुहावणिआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Jo har sevėh se saḏā sohėh sobẖā suraṯ suhāvaṇi▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Those who serve the Lord are always beautiful. The glory of their intuitive awareness is beautiful. ||1||Pause||
Guru Amar Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Page 448, Line 2
*ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਆਪੁ ਆਪਣਾ ਜਾਣੈ ॥*
गोविंदु अलख अपारु अपर्मपरु आपु आपणा जाणै ॥
Govinḏ alakẖ apār aprampar āp āpṇā jāṇai.
The Lord of the Universe is invisible, infinite and unlimited. He Himself knows Himself.
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Page 499, Line 9
*ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਚਰਣ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ ਜੋਰਾ ॥*
बलि बलि बलि बलि चरण तुम्हारे ईहा ऊहा तुम्हारा जोरा ॥
Bal bal bal bal cẖaraṇ ṯumĥāre īhā ūhā ṯumĥārā jorā.
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice to Your lotus feet; here and hereafter, Yours is the only power.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Page 249, Line 7
*ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲ ਮਹਾ ਦਇਆਲ ਦਾਨਾ ਦਇਆ ਧਾਰੇ ਸਭ ਕਿਸੈ ॥*
प्रतिपाल महा दइआल दाना दइआ धारे सभ किसै ॥
Parṯipāl mahā ḏa▫i▫āl ḏānā ḏa▫i▫ā ḏẖāre sabẖ kisai.
The Cherisher Lord is so very merciful and wise; He is compassionate to all.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2009)

*Ang 710*

ਸਲੋਕ  ॥ 
सलोक ॥ 
Salok. 
Shalok: 

*ਗੁਰ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਗੁਰ ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰਨ ਨਾਰਾਇਣਹ  ॥ * 
गुर गोबिंद गोपाल गुर गुर पूरन नाराइणह ॥ 
Gur gobinḏ gopāl gur gur pūran nārā▫iṇėh. 
The Guru is the Lord of the Universe; the Guru is the Lord of the world; the Guru is the Perfect Pervading Lord God. 

*ਗੁਰ ਦਇਆਲ ਸਮਰਥ ਗੁਰ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਣਹ  ॥੧॥ * 
गुर दइआल समरथ गुर गुर नानक पतित उधारणह ॥१॥ 
Gur ḏa▫i▫āl samrath gur gur Nānak paṯiṯ uḏẖārṇėh. ||1|| 
The Guru is compassionate; the Guru is all-powerful; the Guru, O Nanak, is the Saving Grace of sinners. ||1|| 

*ਭਉਜਲੁ ਬਿਖਮੁ ਅਸਗਾਹੁ ਗੁਰਿ ਬੋਹਿਥੈ ਤਾਰਿਅਮੁ  ॥ * 
भउजलु बिखमु असगाहु गुरि बोहिथै तारिअमु ॥ 
Bẖa▫ojal bikẖam asgāhu gur bohithai ṯāri▫am. 
The Guru is the boat, to cross over the dangerous, treacherous, unfathomable world-ocean. 

*ਨਾਨਕ ਪੂਰ ਕਰੰਮ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਲਗਿਆ  ॥੨॥ * 
नानक पूर करम सतिगुर चरणी लगिआ ॥२॥ 
Nānak pūr karamm saṯgur cẖarṇī lagi▫ā. ||2|| 
O Nanak, by perfect good karma, one is attached to the feet of the True Guru. ||2||


----------



## kiram (Mar 13, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Suhee :*
**
*
*ਰਾਗੁ  ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੬*
Rāg sūhī mėhlā 5 gẖar 6
Raag Soohee, Fifth Mehl, Sixth House: 

ਰਾਗ ਸੂਹੀ, ਘਰ ੬ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥*
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.


One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪਾਸਿ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀਆ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਆਧਾਰਾ  ॥ਤੁਠਾ  ਸਚਾ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ  ਤਾਪੁ  ਗਇਆ  ਸੰਸਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥
*Saṯgur pās bananṯī▫ā milai nām āḏẖārā.Ŧuṯẖā sacẖā pāṯisāhu ṯāp ga▫i▫ā sansārā. ||1||


I offer this prayer to the True Guru, to bless me with the sustenance of the Naam.When the True King is pleased, the world is rid of its diseases. ||1||
ਆਧਾਰਾ = (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ) ਆਸਰਾ। ਤੁਠਾ = ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੋਇਆ। ਸਚਾ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਤਾਪੁ = ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਾਲਾ ਤਾਪ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਤਾਪ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਹੀ (ਸਦਾ) ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਏ, (ਇਹ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ) ਸਹਾਰਾ (ਹੈ)। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ) ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਾਲਾ ਤਾਪ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਭਗਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਟੇਕ  ਤੂੰ  ਸੰਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਓਟ  ਤੂੰ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Bẖagṯā kī tek ṯūŉ sanṯā kī ot ṯūŉ sacẖā sirjanhārā. ||1|| rahā▫o.


You are the Support of Your devotees, and the Shelter of the Saints, O True Creator Lord. ||1||Pause||
ਟੇਕ = ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਓਟ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰਾ = ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰ! ਤੂੰ (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਤੇਰੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਤੇਰੇ ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਸਚੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸਾਮਗਰੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਦਰਬਾਰਾ  ॥ਸਚੁ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਖਾਜੀਨਿਆ  ਸਚੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਪਾਸਾਰਾ  ॥੨॥*
Sacẖ ṯerī sāmagrī sacẖ ṯerā ḏarbārā.Sacẖ ṯere kẖājni▫ā sacẖ ṯerā pāsārā. ||2||


True are Your devices, and True is Your Court.True are Your treasures, and True is Your expanse. ||2||
ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ। ਸਾਮਗਰੀ = ਸਾਮਾਨ, ਪਦਾਰਥ। ਖਾਜੀਨਿਆ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ। ਪਾਸਾਰਾ = ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਸਦਾ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ, (ਤੇਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ) ਤੇਰੇ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ, ਤੇਰਾ ਰਚਿਆ ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਅਟੱਲ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਤੇਰਾ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਅਗੰਮੁ  ਹੈ  ਅਨੂਪੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਦਰਸਾਰਾ  ॥ਹਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੀ  ਤੇਰਿਆ  ਸੇਵਕਾ  ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ॥੩॥*
Ŧerā rūp agamm hai anūp ṯerā ḏarsārā.Ha▫o kurbāṇī ṯeri▫ā sevkā jinĥ har nām pi▫ārā. ||3|| 


Your Form is inaccessible, and Your Vision is incomparably beautiful.I am a sacrifice to Your servants; they love Your Name, O Lord. ||3||

ਅਗੰਮੁ = {अगभ्य} ਅਪਹੁੰਚ। ਅਨੂਪੁ = ਬੇ-ਮਿਸਾਲ, ਅਦੁੱਤੀ। ਦਰਸਾਰਾ = ਦਰਸਨ। ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ।੩।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਐਸੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਤਕ (ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ) ਪਹੁੰਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ, ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਅਦੁੱਤੀ ਹੈ (ਤੇਰੇ ਵਰਗਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ)। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।
*
**ਸਭੇ  ਇਛਾ  ਪੂਰੀਆ  ਜਾ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤੇਰਿਆ  ਚਰਣਾ  ਕਉ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੧॥੪੭॥*
Sabẖe icẖẖā pūrī▫ā jā pā▫i▫ā agam apārā.Gur Nānak mili▫ā pārbarahm ṯeri▫ā cẖarṇā ka▫o balihārā. ||4||1||47||


All desires are fulfilled, when the Inaccessible and Infinite Lord is obtained. Guru Nanak has met the Supreme Lord God; I am a sacrifice to Your Feet. ||4||1||47||
ਅਗਮ = ਅਪਹੁੰਚ। ਅਪਾਰਾ = ਬੇਅੰਤ। ਕਉ = ਨੂੰ, ਤੋਂ।੪।

ਹੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਦੋਂ (ਕਿਸੇ ਵਡ-ਭਾਗੀ ਨੂੰ) ਤੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਸ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮਨੋ-ਕਾਮਨਾ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਥੁੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ)। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ।੪।੧।੪੭।



http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Rec.../Satgur Paas Benantiya Mile Naam Aadhaara.mp3


----------



## kiram (Mar 14, 2009)

Guru Tegh Bahadur Sahib Ji in Raag Maaru :

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 



*ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੯  ॥ *
Mārū mėhlā 9. 
Maaroo, Ninth Mehl: 

ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੇਗਬਹਾਦਰ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਖਦਾਈ  ॥ ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਅਜਾਮਲੁ  ਉਧਰਿਓ  ਗਨਿਕਾ  ਹੂ  ਗਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Har ko nām saḏā sukẖ▫ḏā▫ī. Jā ka▫o simar ajāmal uḏẖāri▫o ganikā hū gaṯ pā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.


The Name of the Lord is forever the Giver of peace. Meditating in remembrance on it, Ajaamal was saved, and Ganika the prostitute was emancipated. ||1||Pause|| 
ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਸੁਖਦਾਈ = ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਕਉ = ਨੂੰ। ਸਿਮਰਿ = ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ। ਅਜਾਮਲੁ = {ਇਸ ਨੇ ਇਕ ਮਹਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਕਹੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ 'ਨਾਰਾਇਣ' ਰੱਖਿਆ ਸੀ। 'ਨਾਰਾਇਣ, ਨਾਰਾਇਣ' ਆਖਦਿਆਂ ਸਚ-ਮੁਚ 'ਨਾਰਾਇਣ-ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ' ਨਾਲ ਇਸ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ}। ਉਧਰਿਓ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਗਿਆ। ਗਨਿਕਾ = ਵੇਸਵਾ (ਤੋਤੇ ਨੂੰ 'ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ' ਪੜ੍ਹਾਂਦਿਆਂ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਲਿਵ ਭੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗ ਗਈ}। ਹੂ = ਭੀ। ਗਤਿ = ਉੱਚੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਦਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ ਅਜਾਮਲ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਗਿਆ ਸੀ, (ਇਸ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ) ਵੇਸੁਆ ਨੇ ਭੀ ਉੱਚੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਈ ਸੀ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਪੰਚਾਲੀ  ਕਉ  ਰਾਜ  ਸਭਾ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮ  ਸੁਧਿ  ਆਈ  ॥ ਤਾ  ਕੋ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਹਰਿਓ  ਕਰੁਣਾ  ਮੈ  ਅਪਨੀ  ਪੈਜ  ਬਢਾਈ  ॥੧॥* 
Pancẖālī ka▫o rāj sabẖā mėh rām nām suḏẖ ā▫ī. Ŧā ko ḏūkẖ hari▫o karuṇā mai apnī paij badẖā▫ī. ||1||


Dropadi the princess of Panchaala remembered the Lord's Name in the royal court. The Lord, the embodiment of mercy, removed her suffering; thus His own glory was increased. ||1|| 



ਪੰਚਾਲੀ = ਪੰਚਾਲ ਦੇਸ ਦੀ ਰਾਜ-ਕੁਮਾਰੀ, ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦੀ। ਰਾਜ ਸਭਾ ਮਹਿ = ਰਾਜ-ਸਭਾ ਵਿਚ, ਦੁਰਯੋਧਨ ਦੇ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ। ਸੁਧਿ = ਸੂਝ। ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਧਿ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ {ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਦਸਵੀਂ ਵਾਰ ਜੋ "ਹਾ ਹਾ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ ਕਰੈ" ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਮ ਪਰਚਲਤ ਕਹਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਹਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਿੱਧਾਂਤ ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਤੇ ਹੈ ਕਿ "ਨਾਥੁ ਅਨਾਥਾਂ ਬਾਣ ਧੁਰਾਂ ਦੀ"}। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਹਰਿਓ = ਦੂਰ ਕੀਤਾ। ਕਰੁਣਾਮੈ = {ਕਰੁਣਾ = ਤਰਸ} ਤਰਸ-ਰਰੂਪ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ। ਪੈਜ = ਇੱਜ਼ਤ, ਨਾਮਣਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਦੁਰਯੋਧਨ ਦੇ ਰਾਜ-ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਦੀ ਨੇ (ਭੀ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਿਆ ਸੀ, ਤੇ, ਤਰਸ-ਸਰੂਪ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਦੂਰ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ, (ਤੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮਣਾ ਵਧਾਇਆ ਸੀ।੧। 

 *ਜਿਹ  ਨਰ  ਜਸੁ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਗਾਇਓ  ਤਾ  ਕਉ  ਭਇਓ  ਸਹਾਈ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਮੈ  ਇਹੀ  ਭਰੋਸੈ  ਗਹੀ  ਆਨਿ  ਸਰਨਾਈ  ॥੨॥੧॥ *
Jih nar jas kirpā niḏẖ gā▫i▫o ṯā ka▫o bẖa▫i▫o sahā▫ī. Kaho Nānak mai ihī bẖarosai gahī ān sarnā▫ī. ||2||1|| 


That man, who sings the Praise of the Lord, the treasure of mercy, has the help and support of the Lord. Says Nanak, I have come to rely on this. I seek the Sanctuary of the Lord. ||2||1|| 


ਜਿਹ ਨਰ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੇ। ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਿਧਿ ਜਸੁ = ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ। ਸਹਾਈ = ਮਦਦਗਾਰ। ਕਹੁ = ਆਖ। ਨਾਨਕ = ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਇਹੀ ਭਰੋਸੈ = ਇਸੇ ਭਰੋਸੇ ਤੇ। ਗਹੀ = ਫੜੀ। ਆਨਿ = ਆ ਕੇ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਭੀ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕੀਤੀ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਦਦਗਾਰ (ਹੋ ਕੇ) ਬਹੁੜਿਆ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਮੈਂ ਭੀ ਇਸੇ ਹੀ ਭਰੋਸੇ ਤੇ ਆ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਸਰਨ ਲਈ ਹੈ।੨।੧।



 
http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Recordings/asa-di-warASZ/har ko naam sada sukh.mp3


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 15, 2009)

Page 1329, Line 11
*ਤੂਹੈ ਹੈ ਵਾਹੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਜਾਇ ॥*
तूहै है वाहु तेरी रजाइ ॥
Ŧūhai hai vāhu ṯerī rajā▫e.
Waaho! - You are Great, and Wondrous is Your Will.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Page 981, Line 4
*ਗਾਵਤ ਗਾਵਤ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਏ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵਤ ਗੁਰਿ ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ ॥੨॥*
गावत गावत हरि गुन गाए गुन गावत गुरि निसतारे ॥२॥
Gāvaṯ gāvaṯ har gun gā▫e gun gāvaṯ gur nisṯāre. ||2||
Singing, singing, I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord; singing His Glorious Praises, the Guru saves me. ||2||
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 17, 2009)

*ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ  ॥* 
हरि हरि हरि हरि हरि हरि हरे ॥ 
Har har har har har har hare. 
The Lord, Har, Har, Har, Har, Har, Har, Haray. (Ang 487)


*ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹੇਤ  ॥* 
हरि हरि हरि हरि हरि हरे हरि हरि हरि हेत ॥ 
Har har har har har hare har har har heṯ. 
O Lord, Har Har Har, Har Har Haray, Har Har Har, I love You. (Ang 810)

*
ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਉਪਦੇਸਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਤੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰੇ ਭਜੁ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਮ  ॥੧॥* 
राम नाम गुन गावहु हरि प्रीतम उपदेसि गुरू गुर सतिगुरा सुखु होतु हरि हरे हरि हरे हरे भजु राम राम राम ॥१॥ 
Rām nām gun gāvhu har parīṯam upḏes gurū gur saṯigurā sukẖ hoṯ har hare har hare hare bẖaj rām rām rām. ||1|| 
Sing the Glorious Praises of the Name of the Lord, the Beloved Lord. Through the Teachings of the Guru, the Guru, the True Guru, you shall find peace. So vibrate and meditate on the Lord, Har, Haray, Har, Haray, Haray, the Lord, Raam, Raam, Raam. ||1|| (Ang 1297)


*ਸਭਿ ਕਹਹੁ ਮੁਖਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਬੋਲਤ ਸਭਿ ਪਾਪ ਲਹੋਗੀਆ  ॥੧॥* 
सभि कहहु मुखहु हरि हरि हरे हरि हरि हरे हरि बोलत सभि पाप लहोगीआ ॥१॥ 
Sabẖ kahhu mukẖahu har har hare har har hare har bolaṯ sabẖ pāp lahogī▫ā. ||1|| 
Let everyone chant together the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Haray, Har, Har, Haray; chanting Har, all sins are washed away. ||1|| (Ang 1313)


*ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰੇ ਜਪੰਤਿ  ॥੪॥* 
हरि हरि हरि हरि हरि हरे जपंति ॥४॥ 
Har har har har har hare japanṯ. ||4|| 
chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, Har, Har, Haray. ||4|| (Ang 1354)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 17, 2009)

*ਹਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਹਮ ਲਾਇ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਜਪੇ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਜਪੇ ਜਪੁ ਜਾਪਉ ਜਗਦੀਸ  ॥ * 
हरि किरपा करि सुआमी हम लाइ हरि सेवा हरि जपि जपे हरि जपि जपे जपु जापउ जगदीस ॥ 
Har kirpā kar su▫āmī ham lā▫e har sevā har jap jape har jap jape jap jāpa▫o jagḏīs. 
O Lord, my Lord and Master, please be Merciful to me; please enjoin me to serve You. I chant and meditate on the Lord, I chant and meditate on the Lord, I chant and meditate on the Lord of the Universe. 

*ਤੁਮਰੇ ਜਨ ਰਾਮੁ ਜਪਹਿ ਤੇ ਊਤਮ ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਹਉ ਘੁਮਿ ਘੁਮੇ ਘੁਮਿ ਘੁਮਿ ਜੀਸ  ॥੧॥ * 
तुमरे जन रामु जपहि ते ऊतम तिन कउ हउ घुमि घुमे घुमि घुमि जीस ॥१॥ 
Ŧumre jan rām jāpėh ṯe ūṯam ṯin ka▫o ha▫o gẖum gẖume gẖum gẖum jīs. ||1|| 
Your humble servants chant and meditate on You, O Lord; they are sublime and exalted. I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice to them. ||1||  (Ang 1296)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Page 1137, Line 19
*ਖੂਬੁ ਖੂਬੁ ਖੂਬੁ ਖੂਬੁ ਖੂਬੁ ਤੇਰੋ ਨਾਮੁ ॥*
खूबु खूबु खूबु खूबु खूबु तेरो नामु ॥
Kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb ṯero nām.
Excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent is Your Name.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Page 528, Line 4
*ਤੁਮ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਾਵਨ ਪੁਰਖ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਹਮ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਮਿਲਹ ਜੂਠਾਰੀ ॥*
तुम पवित्र पावन पुरख प्रभ सुआमी हम किउ करि मिलह जूठारी ॥
Ŧum paviṯar pāvan purakẖ parabẖ su▫āmī ham ki▫o kar milah jūṯẖārī.
You are pure and immaculate, O God, Almighty Lord and Master; how can I, the impure one, meet You?
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## kiram (Mar 17, 2009)

namjap said:


> Page 528, Line 4
> *ਤੁਮ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਾਵਨ ਪੁਰਖ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਹਮ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਮਿਲਹ ਜੂਠਾਰੀ ॥*
> तुम पवित्र पावन पुरख प्रभ सुआमी हम किउ करि मिलह जूठारी ॥
> Ŧum paviṯar pāvan purakẖ parabẖ su▫āmī ham ki▫o kar milah jūṯẖārī.
> ...


----------



## kiram (Mar 18, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Todee :



*ਟੋਡੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਆਇਓ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਤੁਹਾਰੀ  ॥ ਮਿਲੈ  ਸੂਖੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਲਾਹਿ  ਹਮਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Todī mėhlā 5. Saṯgur ā▫i▫o saraṇ ṯuhārī. Milai sūkẖ nām har sobẖā cẖinṯā lāhi hamārī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Todee, Fifth Mehl: O True Guru, I have come to Your Sanctuary. Grant me the peace and glory of the Lord's Name, and remove my anxiety. ||1||Pause|| 


ਸਤਿਗੁਰ = ਹੇ ਗੁਰੂ! ਲਾਹਿ = ਦੂਰ ਕਰ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਗੁਰੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਨ ਆਇਆ ਹਾਂ। ਮੇਰੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ (ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ, ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਏ, (ਇਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਸੁਖ (ਹੈ, ਇਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਸੋਭਾ (ਹੈ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਅਵਰ  ਨ  ਸੂਝੈ  ਦੂਜੀ  ਠਾਹਰ  ਹਾਰਿ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਤਉ  ਦੁਆਰੀ  ॥ ਲੇਖਾ  ਛੋਡਿ  ਅਲੇਖੈ  ਛੂਟਹ  ਹਮ  ਨਿਰਗੁਨ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਉਬਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥ *
Avar na sūjẖai ḏūjī ṯẖāhar hār pari▫o ṯa▫o ḏu▫ārī. Lekẖā cẖẖod alekẖai cẖẖūtah ham nirgun leho ubārī. ||1|| 


I cannot see any other place of shelter; I have grown weary, and collapsed at Your door. Please ignore my account; only then may I be saved. I am worthless - please, save me! ||1|| 


ਅਵਰ ਠਾਹਰ = ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਆਸਰਾ। ਹਾਰਿ = ਹਾਰ ਕੇ। ਤਉ ਦੁਆਰੀ = ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ। ਅਲੇਖੈ = ਬਿਨਾ ਲੇਖਾ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ। ਛੂਟਹ = ਅਸੀਂ ਸੁਰਖ਼ਰੂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਨਿਰਗੁਨ = ਗੁਣਹੀਨ। ਲੇਹੁ ਉਬਾਰੀ = ਉਬਾਰਿ ਲੇਹੁ, ਬਚਾ ਲੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੈਂ ਹੋਰ ਆਸਰਿਆਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਹਾਰ ਕੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਆ ਪਿਆ ਹਾਂ, ਹੁਣ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਆਸਰਾ ਸੁੱਝਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਲੇਖਾ ਨਾਹ ਕਰ, ਅਸੀਂ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਸੁਰਖ਼ਰੂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ, ਜੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਲੇਖਾ ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਏ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਸਾਨੂੰ ਗੁਣਹੀਨ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ) ਬਚਾ ਲੈ।੧। 

 *ਸਦ  ਬਖਸਿੰਦੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ਸਭਨਾ  ਦੇਇ  ਅਧਾਰੀ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਸੰਤ  ਪਾਛੈ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਇਹ  ਬਾਰੀ  ॥੨॥੪॥੯॥ *
Saḏ bakẖsinḏ saḏā miharvānā sabẖnā ḏe▫e aḏẖārī. Nānak ḏās sanṯ pācẖẖai pari▫o rākẖ leho ih bārī. ||2||4||9|| 


You are always forgiving, and always merciful; You give support to all. Slave Nanak follows the Path of the Saints; save him, O Lord, this time. ||2||4||9|| 


ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ। ਬਖਸਿੰਦੁ = ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਦੇਇ = ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਧਾਰੀ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਸੰਤ ਪਾਛੈ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ। ਇਹ ਬਾਰੀ = ਇਸ ਵਾਰੀ, ਇਸ ਜਨਮ ਵਿਰ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਦਾ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਸਰਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਤੂੰ ਭੀ ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈ ਕਰ ਤੇ ਆਖ-) ਮੈਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਆ ਪਿਆ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਜਨਮ ਵਿਚ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਬਚਾਈ ਰੱਖ।੨।੪।੯।


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...at Glen Cove/03 Satgur Ayeo Saran.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 18, 2009)

ਬਸੰਤੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੯  ॥ 
बसंतु महला ९ ॥ 
Basanṯ mėhlā 9. 
Basant, Ninth Mehl: 

ਮਾਈ  ਮੈ  ਧਨੁ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ 
माई मै धनु पाइओ हरि नामु ॥ 
Mā▫ī mai ḏẖan pā▫i▫o har nām. 
O mother, I have gathered the wealth of the Lord's Name. 

ਮਨੁ  ਮੇਰੋ  ਧਾਵਨ  ਤੇ  ਛੂਟਿਓ  ਕਰਿ  ਬੈਠੋ  ਬਿਸਰਾਮੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
मनु मेरो धावन ते छूटिओ करि बैठो बिसरामु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Man mero ḏẖāvan ṯe cẖẖūti▫o kar baiṯẖo bisrām. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
My mind has stopped its wanderings, and now, it has come to rest. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਾਇਆ  ਮਮਤਾ  ਤਨ  ਤੇ  ਭਾਗੀ  ਉਪਜਿਓ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
माइआ ममता तन ते भागी उपजिओ निरमल गिआनु ॥ 
Mā▫i▫ā mamṯā ṯan ṯe bẖāgī upji▫o nirmal gi▫ān. 
Attachment to Maya has run away from my body, and immaculate spiritual wisdom has welled up within me. 

ਲੋਭ  ਮੋਹ  ਏਹ  ਪਰਸਿ  ਨ  ਸਾਕੈ  ਗਹੀ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੧॥ 
लोभ मोह एह परसि न साकै गही भगति भगवान ॥१॥ 
Lobẖ moh eh paras na sākai gahī bẖagaṯ bẖagvān. ||1|| 
Greed and attachment cannot even touch me; I have grasped hold of devotional worship of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕਾ  ਸੰਸਾ  ਚੂਕਾ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਬ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
जनम जनम का संसा चूका रतनु नामु जब पाइआ ॥ 
Janam janam kā sansā cẖūkā raṯan nām jab pā▫i▫ā. 
The cynicism of countless lifetimes has been eradicated, since I obtained the jewel of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਸਕਲ  ਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਮਨ  ਤੇ  ਨਿਜ  ਸੁਖ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਸਮਾਇਆ  ॥੨॥ 
त्रिसना सकल बिनासी मन ते निज सुख माहि समाइआ ॥२॥ 
Ŧarisnā sakal bināsī man ṯe nij sukẖ māhi samā▫i▫ā. ||2|| 
My mind was rid of all its desires, and I was absorbed in the peace of my own inner being. ||2|| 

ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਹੋਤ  ਦਇਆਲੁ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਸੋ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਵੈ  ॥ 
जा कउ होत दइआलु किरपा निधि सो गोबिंद गुन गावै ॥ 
Jā ka▫o hoṯ ḏa▫i▫āl kirpā niḏẖ so gobinḏ gun gāvai. 
That person, unto whom the Merciful Lord shows compassion, sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਕੀ  ਸੰਪੈ  ਕੋਊ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥੩॥੩॥ 
कहु नानक इह बिधि की स्मपै कोऊ गुरमुखि पावै ॥३॥३॥ 
Kaho Nānak ih biḏẖ kī sampai ko▫ū gurmukẖ pāvai. ||3||3|| 
Says Nanak, this wealth is gathered only by the Gurmukh. ||3||3||


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Page 279, Line 12
*ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪੁਨੀਤ ॥*
पवित्र पवित्र पवित्र पुनीत ॥
Paviṯar paviṯar paviṯar punīṯ.
Pure, Pure, Pure and Sublimely Pure -
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 21, 2009)

Page 1359, Line 6
ਅਸ੍ਚਰਜ ਰੂਪੰ ਰਹੰਤ ਜਨਮੰ ॥
अस्चरज रूपं रहंत जनमं ॥
Ascẖaraj rūpaŉ rahanṯ janmaŉ.
His Form is Wondrous and Amazing. He is beyond incarnation.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Page 438, Line 2
ਤੂੰ ਸਭਨੀ ਥਾਈ ਜਿਥੈ ਹਉ ਜਾਈ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ ਜੀਉ ॥
तूं सभनी थाई जिथै हउ जाई साचा सिरजणहारु जीउ ॥
Ŧūŉ sabẖnī thā▫ī jithai ha▫o jā▫ī sācẖā sirjaṇhār jī▫o.
You are everywhere, wherever I go, O True Creator Lord.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 23, 2009)

Page162   Line 3  Raag Gaurhee Guaarayree: Guru Amar Das

 ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਹੈ ਮੀਠਾ ॥
  giaan dhhiaan gur sabadh hai meethaa ||
Spiritual wisdom and meditation come to those unto whom the Word of the Guru's Shabad is sweet.


----------



## kiram (Mar 24, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaaval :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਰਾਖਿ  ਲਈ  ॥ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੇ  ਮਹਿ  ਦੀਨੋ  ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕੀ  ਮੈਲੁ  ਗਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Bilāval mėhlā 5. Gur pūrai merī rākẖ la▫ī. Amriṯ nām riḏe mėh ḏīno janam janam kī mail ga▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: The Perfect Guru has has saved me. He has enshrined the Ambrosial Name of the Lord within my heart, and the filth of countless incarnations has been washed away. ||1||Pause|| 



ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ = ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਰਿਦੇ ਮਹਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ) ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਰੱਖ ਲਈ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜਨਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਮੈਲ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਨਿਵਰੇ  ਦੂਤ  ਦੁਸਟ  ਬੈਰਾਈ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਕਾ  ਜਪਿਆ  ਜਾਪੁ  ॥ ਕਹਾ  ਕਰੈ  ਕੋਈ  ਬੇਚਾਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਕਾ  ਬਡ  ਪਰਤਾਪੁ  ॥੧॥ *
Nivre ḏūṯ ḏusat bairā▫ī gur pūre kā japi▫ā jāp. Kahā karai ko▫ī becẖārā parabẖ mere kā bad parṯāp. ||1|| 


The demons and wicked enemies are driven out, by meditating, and chanting the Chant of the Perfect Guru. What can any wretched creature do to me? The radiance of my God is gloriously great. ||1|| 


ਨਿਵਰੇ = ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਦੂਤ = (ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) ਦੁਸ਼ਮਨ। ਬੈਰਾਈ = ਵੈਰੀ। ਕਹਾ ਕਰੈ = ਕੀਹ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? ਕੁਝ ਵਿਗਾੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ। ਪਰਤਾਪੁ = ਤਾਕਤ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਜਦੋਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਜਪਣਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, (ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) ਸਾਰੇ ਵੈਰੀ ਦੁਰਜਨ ਨੱਸ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਬੜੀ ਤਾਕਤ ਹੈ, ਹੁਣ (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਕੁਝ ਵਿਗਾੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।


*ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਰਖੁ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਹੀ  ॥ ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਨਿ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਜਾ  ਤੇ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਹੀ  ॥੨॥੧੨॥੯੮॥ *
Simar simar simar sukẖ pā▫i▫ā cẖaran kamal rakẖ man māhī. Ŧā kī saran pari▫o Nānak ḏās jā ṯe ūpar ko nāhī. ||2||12||98|| 


Meditating, meditating, meditating in remembrance, I have found peace; I have enshrined His Lotus Feet within my mind. Slave Nanak has entered His Sanctuary; there is none above Him. ||2||12||98||

ਰਖੁ = ਟੇਕ, ਆਸਰਾ। ਮਾਹੀ = ਮਾਹਿ, ਵਿਚ। ਤਾ ਕੀ = ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਦੀ। ਜਾ ਤੇ ਊਪਰਿ = ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨ) ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆਸਰਾ ਬਣ ਗਏ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ) ਸਿਮਰ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ) ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ।੨।੧੨।੯੮।



 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ove/01 Gur Pooray Meri Raakh Layi.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 25, 2009)

*                                                                                                 UNFATHOMABLE/ਅਥਾਹ-AKAL PURKH*

*                                                                                                                       ABSTRACT*

Akal Purkh cannot be defined because It applies to every thing, and can not be measured, Atula, Atolak (ਅਤੁਲ, ਅਤੋਲਕ). The fullness of the reality of spiritual metaphysical energy, is infinite and all inclusive. The all-pervading spiritual energy is consciously and simultaneously presents everywhere. You cannot define something in terms of itself. God is an absolute Principle. God cannot be anthropomorphized since It is Infinite and hence cannot be squeezed into a finite human body. Creation is a single whole unfolding process brought into being by the Word. Principle and process are inseparable. Guru Nanak addresses God in Raag Bilawal as;

ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰਾ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਕਰਹੁ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥ 

Agam Agochar Alakh Apaaraa Chintaa Karoh Hamaaree.
O, Akal Purkh, The inaccessible, unfathomable, invisible, and infinite Higher Power: please, take care of us! -----Guru Nanak, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 795-11
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to Sikh philosophy God cannot be fathomed. There is no absolute scientific proof of the presence of The Absolute, Infinite, and Apaar (ਅਪਾਰ) Akal Purkh. That accounts for the existence of a variety of faiths and religions trying to sell their own version of the Truth. Its subtle essence cannot be obtained by any one. Those who fathom It cannot behold God and those who behold God do not fathom It. God does not have a gender so He or She are inadequate in referring to God. Sikh Gurus, Bhagats, Bards in AGGS have used the words such as Agochar (ਅਗੋਚਰ), Agaadh (ਅਗਾਧ), Athaha (ਅਥਾਹ), and Agam (ਅਗਮੁ) etc. to express Its Unfathomable nature. Guru Arjan describes God in Raag Gujri as follows: 

ਹੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਊ ਬੂਝਨਹਾਰੋ ਜਾਨੈ ਕਵਨੁ ਭਤਾ ॥ਸਿਵ ਬਿਰੰਚਿ ਅਰੁ ਸਗਲ ਮੋਨਿ ਜਨ ਗਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਾਹਿ ਗਤਾ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਕਥਾ ॥ਸੁਨੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਅਵਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਬਕਨ ਕਥਨ ਰਹਤਾ ॥ਆਪੇ ਭਗਤਾ ਆਪਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਆਪਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਤਾ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਹੈ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਜਤ੍ਰ ਕਤਾ ॥ 

_Hai nāhī ko¬ū būjẖanhāro jānai kavan bẖaṯā. Siv birancẖ ar sagal mon jan geh na sakāhi gaṯā. Parabẖ kī agam agāḏẖ kathā. Sunī¬ai avar avar biḏẖ bujẖī¬ai bakan kathan rahṯā. Āpė bẖagṯā āp su¬āmī āpan sang raṯā. Nānak ko parabẖ pūr rahi¬o hai pėkẖi¬o jaṯar kaṯā._ 

No one understands the Akal Purkh, who can understand Its plans? Shiva, Brahma and all the silent sages could not understand the state of the Akal Purkh. God's sermon is profound and unfathomable. God is heard to be one thing, but is understood to be something else again; God is beyond description and explanation. God Itself is the devotee, and Master; is imbued with Itself. Nanak's God is pervading and permeating everywhere; wherever one looks he finds It there. 
-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gujri, AGGS, Page, 498

It is of utmost importance to have a correct intellectual conception by the individual of the “Supreme.” Illogical and erroneous conceptions are capable of misleading people, who otherwise may have correct intuitions. Wrong concepts can keep them in the dark and lead them astray. One should keep an open mind and keep the prejudices aside. Prejudiced people see only what fits their prejudices. The false conception of the Akal Purkh is responsible for the ignorance as stated by Guru Nanak in his Japji;

ਅਸੰਖ ਮੂਰਖ ਅੰਧ ਘੋਰ ॥

_Asankh Moorkh Andh Ghor._

Countless fools, blinded by ignorance. ----Japji, AGGS, Page, 4-3
He, who sees the Eternal (ਸਰਬ ਵਿਆਪਕ) existing alike in imperishable and perishable things, sees indeed. God is everywhere (ਅਪਾਰ), in every atom of the visible and invisible Cosmos -- as a Power of evolution and involution. Thus the Universe itself is unfolding out of its own essence beyond the reach of our limited senses. It is a waste of time to argue with people who do not want to be convinced. They ridicule everything, which is new to their limited outlook. The message is for those -- who want to know and are seeking something that will solve their doubts, duality and remove their difficulties with Its support. This can be accomplished by prayers as indicated by Guru Arjan in Raag Asa:

ਕਿਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ਮਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਥੋਰੀ ॥ ਬਿਨਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਓਟ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੋਰੀ ॥

_Kichoo Na Jana Mat Mayree Thoree, Binvat Nanak Oatt Prabh Toree._

I know nothing, and my intellect is inadequate. Prays Nanak, O God, You are my only Support. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 388-3
There are hundreds of hymns explaining the Unfathomable nature of the “Supreme Higher Power” found through the access contained in AGGS. Here are some examples;

ਦਰਸਨਿ ਰੂਪਿ ਅਥਾਹ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਪਾਈਅਹਿ ॥

_Darsan Roop Athaah Virlay Paaee-aah._

Few can obtain sight of the Unfathomable Being.-----Guru Angad, Raag Majh Ki Var, AGGS, Page, 146-4 

ਅਗਮੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਅਤਿ ਵਡਾ ਅਤੁਲੁ ਨ ਤੁਲਿਆ ਜਾਇ ॥

_Agam Agochar Ut Vadaa Atul Na Tuliaa Jaaey._

Akal Purkh is inaccessible, unfathomable, very great, and is un-weighable. ----Guru Amardas, Raag Bihagrha Ki Var, AGGS, Page, 555-11

ਤੁਮ ਹਰਿ ਸਰਵਰ ਅਤਿ ਅਗਾਹ ਹਮ ਲਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਹਿ ਅੰਤੁ ਮਾਤੀ ॥

_Tum Har Sarvar Ut Agaah Ham Leh Na Sakeh Unt Maatee._

Akal Purkh is the deepest, most unfathomable ocean; I cannot find even a trace of Its limits. -----Guru Ramdas, Raag Dhanasari, AGGS, Page, 668-4

ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਅਤੋਲਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਿਛੁ ਆਹਾੜਾ ॥

_Agam Agochar Bayunt Atolaa Hai Naahee Kichh Aahaarhaa._

Akal Purkh is inaccessible, unfathomable, infinite, un-weighable and immeasurable. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Maru Sohlay, AGGS, Page, 1081-16

ਥਥਾ ਅਥਾਹ ਥਾਹ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਵਾ ॥ ਓਹੁ ਅਥਾਹ ਇਹੁ ਥਿਰੁ ਨ ਰਹਾਵਾ ॥

_Thathā athāh thāh nahī pāvā.,Oh athāh ih thir na rahāvā._

T'HAT'HA: Akal Purkh is Unfathomable -- its depths cannot be fathomed, but the body is impermanent, and unstable.-----Kabir, Raag Gauri Poorbi Bawan Akhree, AGGS, Page, 341-11

ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰ ਅਪਾਰ ਅਗਮ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਤੂ ॥ ਜਿਨਾ ਪਛਾਤਾ ਸਚੁ ਚੁੰਮਾ ਪੈਰ ਮੂੰ ॥

_Parvarḏagār apār agam bė¬anṯ ṯū., Jinā pacẖẖāṯā sacẖ cẖummā pair mūŉ._

O, Akal Purkh, Sustainer and Cherisher, You are infinite, unfathomable and endless. Those who recognize the True Akal Purkh - I kiss their feet. -----Sheikh Farid, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 488-10

ਅਟਲੁ ਅਥਾਹੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ਤੂ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰਿਆ ॥ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਤੂੰ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਭਾਉ ਕਰਿ ਸੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਾਰਿਆ ॥

_Atal athāhu aṯol ṯū ṯėrā anṯ na pārāvāri¬ā.Jinĥī ṯūŉ sėvi¬ā bẖā¬o kar sė ṯuḏẖ pār uṯāri¬ā._

You are unchanging, unfathomable and immeasurable; You have no end or limitation. Those who serve You with love - You carry them across.-----Surdas, Raag Ramkali, AGGS, Page, 968-10

ਅਬਿਗਤ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਅਪਰਪਰੁ ਮਨਿ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਵਸਾਇਅਉ ॥

_Abigat Agochar Aparpar Man Gur Sabad Vasaaiao._

Within His mind, the Guru has enshrined the Sabd, the Word of the Unseen, Unfathomable, Infinite Akal Purkh.-----Bhatt Kalsar, Swayeay Mahlay 4th, AGGS, Page, 1397-16

ਅਗਮ ਅਲਖ ਕਾਰਣ ਪੁਰਖ ਜੋ ਫੁਰਮਾਵਹਿ ਸੋ ਕਹਉ ॥

_Agam Alakh KaaraN Purakh Jo Furmaaveh So Khou._

The Unfathomable and Unseen Primal Akal Purkh, the Cause of cause, as It orders, so do I speak. -----Bhatt Kirat, Swayeay Mahlay 3rd, AGGS, Page, 1395-14

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਝਲੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਦੀ ਝਾਲਾ ॥ 

_Satigur Agam Agaadhh Purakh Kayhrhaa Jhalay Gur Dee Jhaalaa._

This true Guru was unfathomable supreme purusa and who could bear with his effulgence. -----Bhai Gurdas, Var 1, Pauri, 31

ਲੋਗਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਨ ਭੂਲਹੁ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਖਲਕ ਮਹਿ ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਠਾਂਈ ॥

_Logaa Bharam Na Bhooloh Bhaa-ee, Khalik Khalk Khalk Meh Khalik Poor Rehiou Sarb Than-ee._

O people, O Siblings of Destiny, do not wander deluded by doubt. The Creation is in the Creator, and the Creator is in the Creation, totally pervading and permeating all places.-----Kabir, Raag Parbhati Bhibhas, AGGS, Page, 1350-1

The Eternal is the source of everlasting life, power, and wisdom through its manifestations in the world. Some call him hypothetical personal Creator-- to whom they petition—for the fulfillment of personal questionable desires. This Eternal power teaches that right action is the truest supplication for the benefit desired. The present age is learning to apply scientific method to find that truth about the Eternal Wisdom.

The forces and qualities of Mother Nature are not blind and unintelligent they may appear so when viewed by our physical senses but in the depth of the thought they are alive and conscious. It is not irreverent to say that God acts through some form of energy or force (heat/electricity/magnetic/some form of waves). In history at one time people were persecuted for making scientific discoveries, which are now widely accepted.

*Conclusion:*

God is the sum of metaphysical forces higher than the real Self. The Higher Self is far higher than ordinary conception of God, which is limited by the imperfections of mind that imagines and tries to fathoms It. When man’s nature becomes so sublimated that he can rise beyond thought to a higher and fuller state of consciousness and becomes enlightened with the Divine knowledge. It is then that he may stultify the nature of that “Higher Power”.

ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰਾ ॥ 

_Saṯ saṯ varṯai gahir gambẖīrā._

Truth (God) was pervasive; Truth is deep, profound and unfathomable.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1023-14

Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## kiram (Mar 28, 2009)

Pauree :



*ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੂ  ਰਖਵਾਲਾ  ਮਾਰੇ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਕਉਣੁ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੂ  ਰਖਵਾਲਾ  ਜਿਤਾ  ਤਿਨੈ  ਭੈਣੁ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਗੁ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਮੁਖੁ  ਉਜਲਾ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਗੁ  ਸੁ  ਨਿਰਮਲੀ  ਹੂੰ  ਨਿਰਮਲਾ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਨ  ਲੇਖਾ  ਪੁਛੀਐ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਨਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਭੁੰਚੀਐ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੂ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਵਲਿ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਕਿਆ  ਮੁਹਛੰਦਗੀ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਮਿਹਰ  ਸੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਬੰਦਿਗੀ  ॥੮॥ *http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...m VCD/Track06_Jis No Too Rukhwala.mp3?l=8&m=1


Pa▫oṛī. Jis no ṯū rakẖvālā māre ṯis ka▫uṇ. Jis no ṯū rakẖvālā jiṯā ṯinai bẖaiṇ. Jis no ṯerā ang ṯis mukẖ ujlā. Jis no ṯerā ang so nirmalī hūŉ nirmalā. Jis no ṯerī naḏar na lekẖā pucẖẖī▫ai. Jis no ṯerī kẖusī ṯin na▫o niḏẖ bẖuncẖī▫ai. Jis no ṯū parabẖ val ṯis ki▫ā muhcẖẖanḏgī. Jis no ṯerī mihar so ṯerī banḏigī. ||8|| 


Pauree: One who has You as his Saving Grace - who can kill him? One who has You as his Saving Grace conquers the three worlds. One who has You on his side - his face is radiant and bright. One who has You on his side, is the purest of the Pure. One who is blessed with Your Grace is not called to give his account. One with whom You are pleased, obtains the nine treasures. One who has You on his side, God - unto whom is he subservient? One who is blessed with Your Kind Mercy is dedicated to Your worship. ||8||


ਤਿਨੈ = ਉਸੇ ਨੇ। ਭੈਣੁ = ਭਵਨ, ਜਗਤ। ਅੰਗੁ = ਪੱਖ, ਆਸਰਾ। ਤਿਸੁ ਮੁਖੁ = ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮੂੰਹ। ਲੇਖਾ = ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਹਿਸਾਬ। ਤਿਨਿ = ਉਸ ਨੇ। ਭੁੰਚੀਐ = ਵਰਤਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮਾਣਿਆ ਹੈ, ਭੋਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਮੁਹਛੰਦਗੀ = ਮੁਥਾਜੀ। ਜਿਸ ਨੋ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਜਿਸੁ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਨੋ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ}।੮।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਰਾਖਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੈਂ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ (ਵਿਕਾਰ ਆਦਿਕ) ਮਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਤਾਂ (ਸਾਰਾ) ਜਗਤ (ਹੀ) ਜਿੱਤ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੈ ਉਹ (ਮਨੁੱਖਤਾ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਵਿਚ) ਸੁਰਖ਼ਰੂ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਬੜੇ ਹੀ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ (ਮੇਹਰ ਦੀ) ਨਜ਼ਰ ਨਸੀਬ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਤੇ ਕੰਮਾਂ ਦਾ) ਹਿਸਾਬ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ-ਰੂਪ ਨੌ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਮਾਣ ਲਏ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਿਸ ਬੰਦੇ ਦੇ ਧੜੇ ਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਹੈਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੮।




http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...m VCD/Track06_Jis No Too Rukhwala.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 30, 2009)

Page 1425, Line 18
ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਣ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਸੰਮ੍ਰਥ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥
पतित उधारण पारब्रहमु सम्रथ पुरखु अपारु ॥
Paṯiṯ uḏẖāraṇ pārbarahm samrath purakẖ apār.
The All-powerful Supreme Lord God, the Infinite Primal Being, is the Saving Grace of sinners.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 30, 2009)

*THEOLOGICAL GOD/ਧਾਰਮਕ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ *​ 
*ABSTRACT*


Theological God is rather an elusive conception and it becomes difficult in discussing this question, to know what one is discussing? It is an Absolute Principle and It applies to every thing (Sargun) and some thing in terms of itself cannot be defined (Nirgun). One must set aside personal prejudices or bias and keep an open mind to understand the Principle. God and spirit are both out side the limitations of time and space. Prejudiced individuals see only what fits those prejudices.

Q. Do you believe in God?

A. It depends what you mean by the term.

One must keep an open mind and be receptive despite what issues arise? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The absolute Principle (God) is not a, thing, sound or vibration, not divisible, not diluted or augmented, has no partner or complement, has no form or qualities;

ਬਰਨੁ ਚਿਹਨੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਮੁਖੁ ਨ ਮਾਸਾਰਾ ॥ 

_Baran cẖihan nāhī mukẖ na māsārā._ 

Akal Purkh has no color, no sign, no mouth and no beard -----Guru Arjan, Raag Suhi, AGGS, Page, 746-10 

Akal Purkh is every where(ਨਿਰੰਤਰ) all the time (Immanent & Transcendent) and forever with out any relation to time and space. 

ਬਨ ਮਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਤ੍ਰਿਣ ਮਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਉਦਾਸਾਏ ॥ ਦੰਡਧਾਰ ਜਟਧਾਰੈ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਵਰਤ ਨੇਮ ਤੀਰਥਾਏ ॥ ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਮਨ ਮਾਏਂ ॥ ਊਭ ਪਇਆਲ ਸਰਬ ਮਹਿ ਪੂਰਨ ਰਸਿ ਮੰਗਲ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਏ ॥ ਜੋਗ ਭੇਖ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੈ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਜਤਿ ਜੰਗਮ ਕਾਪੜਾਏ ॥ ਤਪੀ ਤਪੀਸੁਰ ਮੁਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਨਟ ਨਾਟਿਕ ਨਿਰਤਾਏ ॥ ਚਹੁ ਮਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਖਟ ਮਹਿ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਦਸ ਅਸਟੀ ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਾਏ ॥ ਸਭ ਮਿਲਿ ਏਕੋ ਏਕੁ ਵਖਾਨਹਿ ਤਉ ਕਿਸ ਤੇ ਕਹਉ ਦੁਰਾਏ ॥ ਅਗਹ ਅਗਹ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਨਹ ਕੀਮ ਕੀਮ ਕੀਮਾਏ ॥ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਨ ਕੈ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈਐ ਜਿਹ ਘਟਿ ਪਰਗਟੀਆਏ ॥

_Ban mėh pekẖi▫o ṯariṇ mėh pekẖi▫o garihi pekẖi▫o uḏāsā▫e. Ḏandḏẖār jatḏẖārai pekẖi▫o varaṯ nem ṯīrthā▫e. Saṯsang pekẖi▫o man mā▫eŉ. Ūbẖ pa▫i▫āl sarab mėh pūran ras mangal guṇ gā▫e. Jog bẖekẖ sanni▫āsai pekẖi▫o jaṯ jangam kāpṛā▫e. Ŧapī ṯapīsur mun mėh pekẖi▫o nat nātik nirṯā▫e. Cẖahu mėh pekẖi▫o kẖat mėh pekẖi▫o ḏas astī simmriṯā▫e. Sabẖ mil eko ek vakẖānėh ṯa▫o kis ṯe kaha▫o ḏurā▫e._

Agah agah be▫anṯ su▫āmī nah kīm kīm kīmā▫e. Jan Nānak ṯin kai bal bal jā▫ī▫ai jih gẖat pargatī▫ā▫e. 
I have seen Akal Purkh in the woods, in the fields, in the household, and in renunciation. I have seen It as a Yogi carrying His staff, with matted hair, fasting, making vows, and visiting sacred shrines of pilgrimage. I have seen It in the Society of the Saints, within my own mind, in the sky, in the nether regions of the underworld, pervading and permeating in everything. With love and joy, I sing Its Glorious Praises. I have seen It among the hermits, the ascetics, the celibates, the wandering hermits and the wearers of patched coats. I have seen It among the men of severe self-discipline, the silent sages, the actors, dramas and dances. I have seen It in the four Vedas, in the six Shaastras, in the eighteen Puraanas and the Simritees as well. All together, they declare that there is only One Akal Purkh. So tell me, from whom is It hidden? Unfathomable and Inaccessible, It is our Infinite Akal Purkh and Master; Its Value is beyond valuation. Servant Nanak is a sacrifice, a sacrifice to those, within whose heart It is revealed. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Bhairo, AGGS, Page, 1139

ਅਦਿਸਟੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਤਾ ਕਹਿਆ ਜਾਇ ॥

_Aḏisat ḏisai ṯā kahi¬ā jā¬_ė.

If the Unseen Akal Purkh could be seen, then It could be described.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Gauri Guarary, AGGS, Page, 22-12

It is One and unity, determines every thing, comes before every thing, and is the law of every thing being blind but Its justice is evenhanded. The ancient pagan Greek philosopher Plato said that the highest power was the Good Itself, that transcendent principle by whose light we could tell the difference between good and bad, right and wrong, appropriate and inappropriate. The Primary Good is good, pure and simple, not by virtue of connection with some thing else, because there is nothing else above it. All things are below It, and receives good from It. It is further more, an agent, through Its action is intellect, life, and the self, and every thing in which there is life and intelligence. The Primary Good, therefore, is that which has no opposite. God is, (Truth Itself and formless), which is why people can't get it until they get honest with themselves.

ਬੋਲੈ ਭਰਥਰਿ ਸਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ॥ਪਰਮ ਤੰਤ ਮਹਿ ਰੇਖ ਨ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ 

_Bolai bẖarthar saṯ sarūp. Param ṯanṯ meh rėkẖ na rūp._

Says Bhart'har (ਗੋਰਖ ਦਾ ਚੇਲਾ, ਇਕ ਜੋਗੀ ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਿਆ) God is the embodiment of Truth; the supreme essence of reality has no shape or form. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Ramkali, AGGS, Page, 953-3

Sikhism rejects the idea of a personal God or an extra-cosmic anthropomorphic God. The God of theology is a bundle of contradictions and a logical impossibility as It is Absolute (Avgat-ਅਵਿਗਤ) and Infinite (Apaar-ਅਪਾਰ). Guru Nanak elucidates God with an open Oorhaa (ਓ), and describes the word in Raag Asa;

ਊੜੈ ਉਪਮਾ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਕੀਜੈ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 

_Ūṛai upmā ṯā kī kījai jā kā anṯ na pā&shy;i&shy;ā._

Ooraa: Sing the Praises of the One whose limit cannot be found.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 432-12

Sikhism believes in a Divine Principle, Universal in nature and the root (ਮੂਲ) of all, from which all proceeds and with in which all is absorbed at the end of the great cycle of Being as expressed by Guru Ramdas in Raag Asa;

ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ਉਪਾਈ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਿਰਜਿ ਸਭ ਗੋਈ ॥ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੇ ਜੀ ਜੋ ਸਭਸੈ ਕਾ ਜਾਣੋਈ ॥ 

_Ŧuḏẖ āpė sarisat sabẖ upā¬ī jī ṯuḏẖ āpė siraj sabẖ go¬ī. Jan Nānak guṇ gāvai karṯė kė jī jo sabẖsai kā jāṇo¬ī._

You Yourself created the entire universe, and having fashioned it, You Yourself shall destroy it all. Servant Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Dear Creator, the Knower of all. -----Guru Ram Das, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 11-13

Creation is a process, which is unfolding according to the Absolute Divine Principle. It is of utmost importance to have a correct intellectual conception by the individual of the “Supreme Akal Purkh”, for illogical and erroneous conception are capable of misleading and keeping in dark people who otherwise by their intuitions would be on the right track. An individual is entitled to define his Higher Power of his own understanding but on the other hand a false conception of God is responsible for spiritual ignorance.

ਅਸੰਖ ਮੂਰਖ ਅੰਧ ਘੋਰ ॥

_Asaŉkẖ mūrakẖ anḏẖ gẖor._

Countless fools are blinded by ignorance. -----Japji, AGGS, Page, 4

ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਮਾਨੁਖੁ ਭਇਆ ਜੋ ਨਾਹੀ ਸੋ ਲੋਰੈ ॥ ਰੈਣਿ ਅੰਧਾਰੀ ਕਾਰੀਆ ਕਵਨ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਜਿਤੁ ਭੋਰੈ ॥

_Agi¬ānī mānukẖ bẖa¬i¬ā jo nāhī so lorai. Raiṇ anḏẖārī kārī¬ā kavan jugaṯ jiṯ bẖorai._

Humanity is in spiritual ignorance; people see things that do not exist. The night is dark and gloomy; how will the morning dawn? -----Guru Arjan, AGGS, Page, 212-11

Thus the Universe itself is unfolding out of its own essence beyond the reach of our limited senses. It is a waste of time in arguing with people who do not want to be convinced or ridicule every thing, which is new to their limited outlook regarding God/Higher Power. The message is for those---- who want to know and are seeking something that will solve their doubts (duality) and remove their difficulties. Guru Arjan prays in humility for Lord’ in Raag Asa;

_ਕਿਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ਮਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਥੋਰੀ ॥ ਬਿਨਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਓਟ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੋਰੀ ॥_

Kicẖẖū na jānā maṯ mėrī thorī. Binvaṯ Nānak ot parabẖ ṯorī.

I know nothing, and my intellect is inadequate. Prays Nanak, O God, You are my only Support. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 388-3

He, who sees the Eternal existing alike in imperishable and perishable things, sees indeed. So God is every where, in every atom of the visible and invisible Cosmos as a Power of evolution and involution as expressed by Guru Arjan in Raag Gauri and Farid Slokes and Kabir in Raag Parbhati; 

ਸੂਖਮ ਅਸਥੂਲ ਸਗਲ ਭਗਵਾਨ ॥

_Sūkẖam asthūl sagal bẖagvān._

God exists in all subtle and gross matter (ਨਿਰਗੁਣ & ਸਰਗੁਣ).-----Guru Arjan, Thiti Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 299-17

ਫਰੀਦਾ ਖਾਲਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਮਹਿ ਖਲਕ ਵਸੈ ਰਬ ਮਾਹਿ ॥

_Farīḏā kẖālak kẖalak meh kẖalak vasai rab māhi._

Farid, the Creator is in the Creation, and the Creation abides in God.-----Guru Arjan, Sloke Farid, AGGS, Page, 1381-17

ਲੋਗਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਨ ਭੂਲਹੁ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਖਲਕ ਮਹਿ ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਠਾਂਈ ॥ 

_Logā bẖaram na bẖūlahu bẖā¬ī. Kẖālik kẖalak kẖalak meh kẖālik pūr rahi¬o sarab ṯẖāŉ¬ī._

O people, O Siblings of Destiny, do not wander deluded by doubt. The Creation is in the Creator, and the Creator is in the Creation, totally pervading and permeating all places.-----Kabir, Raag Parbhati Bhibhas, AGGS, Page 1350-1

The Eternal is the source of everlasting life, power, and wisdom through its manifestations in the world. Some call him hypothetical personal Creator-- to whom they petition—for the fulfillment of personal questionable desires. This Eternal power teaches that right action is the truest supplication for the benefit desired. Aristotle said that there is Something above the substance of the firmament, nothing is greater than It and there is no way to quantify or measure It. It is beyond change in any manner or mode. There is no limit to Its power. Therefore It performs Its acts outside of time, being by nature effective and thus always in action, with out Its actions affecting It. Nothing comes from It in a state of potential, rather things come from It in action, while Its potential always pervades the universe.The present age is learning to apply scientific method to find that truth about the Eternal Wisdom.

There is no absolute scientific proof of the presence of The Absolute Principle or the Infinite God; henceforth the Lord’s subtle essence cannot be obtained by any one. Religion and science will always clash due to perceived insults to the research and rationality by fundamentalists and non progressive individuals. Spirituality was the domain of the faith but lately science has developed with close alignment. Science ends, when reason fails and then spirituality takes over. God cannot be completely contained with in nature and therefore God’s existence is out side the science’s ability to weigh in. Scientists are not blind believers but make a critical analysis of the evidence, quite opposite to the religious approach based on blind faith and belief. On the other hand because something is vastly improbable, we need a God to explain it. Since we are profoundly ignorant about certain things we need to work on them like understanding the physiology of conscience to reduce human suffering of pain and depression. 

ਹਾਹਾ ਹੋਤ ਹੋਇ ਨਹੀ ਜਾਨਾ ॥ਜਬ ਹੀ ਹੋਇ ਤਬਹਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਾ ॥ਹੈ ਤਉ ਸਹੀ ਲਖੈ ਜਉ ਕੋਈ ॥ਤਬ ਓਹੀ ਉਹੁ ਏਹੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥

_Hāhā hoṯ ho¬ė nahī jānā, Jab hī ho¬ė ṯabeh man mānā, Hai ṯa¬o sahī lakẖai ja¬o ko¬ī, Ŧab ohī uho ėhu na ho¬ī._

HAHA: God exists, but also is not known to exist. When Akal Purkh is known to exist, then the mind is pleased and appeased. Of course the God exists, if one could only understand It. Then, alone It exists, and not this mortal being.-----Kabir, Gauri Bawan Akhari, AGGS, Page, 342-16 & 17

The Primary Good (God) does exist as It is the cause of causes and It does not cease to exist. The secondary good is what the Primary Good has created, which is intellect. The tertiary good is the self with its arrangement winding up in bodies.

The forces and qualities of Mother Nature are not blind and unintelligent they may appear so when viewed by our physical senses but in the depth of the thought they are alive and conscious. It is not irreverent to say that God acts through some form of energy (heat/electricity/magnetic/some form of waves). In history at one time people were persecuted for making scientific discoveries.

God is a sum of forces of physical nature higher than the real Self. The Higher Self is far higher than ordinary conception of God, which is limited by the imperfections of mind that imagines and fathoms It. When man’s nature becomes so sublimated that he can rise beyond thought to a higher and fuller state of consciousness and becomes enlightened with the Divine knowledge, it is then that he may stultify the nature of that “Higher Power”.

The energy/force/conscience source of life in an individual is a part of the same. 

ਜਿਨੀ ਆਤਮੁ ਚੀਨਿਆ ਪਰਮਾਤਮੁ ਸੋਈ ॥ ਏਕੋ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਿਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਫਲੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹੋਈ ॥

_Jinī āṯam cẖīni&shy;ā parmāṯam so&shy;ī Ėko amriṯ birakẖ hai fal amriṯ ho&shy;ī.._

Those who understand their own Higher Self are themselves the Supreme Akal Purkh. The One Akal Purkh is the tree of ambrosial nectar, which bears the ambrosial fruit. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 421-16

*Conclusion:*

God cannot be defined because It applies to every thing and can not be measured, Atula, Atolak (ਅਤੁਲ, ਅਤੋਲਕ.). The words such as Agochar Ached (ਅਛੇਦ), Agaadh (ਅਗਾਧ), Adisatt/Alakh(ਅਦਿਸਟ/ਅਲਖ), Agocher (ਅਗੋਚਰ), Agum (ਅਗਮੁ), Ajooni (ਆਜੋਨੀ/ਅਜੋਨੀ), Akal Moorat (ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤ), Akhut (ਅਖੁਟ), Alipaari/Alpana-(ਅਲਪਾਰੀ/ਅਲਪਨਾ), Anaath (ਅਨਾਥ), Apaah (ਅਪਾਹ), Alpat (ਅਲਿਪਤੁ/ਅਲੇਪ), Apaar (ਅਪਾਰ), Aprasa (ਅਪਰਸ), Athaha (ਅਥਾਹ), Itthrha (ਇਠੜਾ), Karta Purkh (ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖ), Nirbhau (ਨਿਰਭਉ), Nirvair (ਨਿਰਵੈਰ), Niranjan (ਨਿਰੰਜਨ), Nirankar (ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ), and Saibhung (ਸੈਭੰ) have been used in Gurbani to express Its Unfathomable nature. Those who fathom It cannot behold God and those who behold God do not fathom It. God in incomprehensible and cannot be anthropomorphized since It is Infinite and hence cannot be squeezed into a finite human body. 

ਹੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਊ ਬੂਝਨਹਾਰੋ ਜਾਨੈ ਕਵਨੁ ਭਤਾ ॥ਸਿਵ ਬਿਰੰਚਿ ਅਰੁ ਸਗਲ ਮੋਨਿ ਜਨ ਗਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਾਹਿ ਗਤਾ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਕਥਾ ॥ਸੁਨੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਅਵਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਬਕਨ ਕਥਨ ਰਹਤਾ ॥ਆਪੇ ਭਗਤਾ ਆਪਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਆਪਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਤਾ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਹੈ ਪੇਖਿਓ ਜਤ੍ਰ ਕਤਾ ॥ 

_Hai nāhī ko¬ū būjẖanhāro jānai kavan bẖaṯā. Siv birancẖ ar sagal mon jan geh na sakāhi gaṯā. Parabẖ kī agam agāḏẖ kathā. Sunī¬ai avar avar biḏẖ bujẖī¬ai bakan kathan rahṯā. Āpė bẖagṯā āp su¬āmī āpan sang raṯā. Nānak ko parabẖ pūr rahi¬o hai pėkẖi¬o jaṯar kaṯā._ 

No one understands the Akal Purkh, who can understand God’s plans? Shiva, Brahma and all the silent sages could not understand the state of the Higher Power. God's sermon is profound and unfathomable. God is heard to be one thing, but is understood to be something else again; God is beyond description and explanation. God Itself is the devotee, Supreme and Master; is imbued with Itself. Nanak's God is pervading and permeating everywhere; wherever one looks he finds him there. 
-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gujri, AGGS, Page, 498

Every individual has the liberty to understand his/her Higher Power according to his/her understanding and contact It in any way he/she likes IMHO.

Virinder


----------



## kiram (Apr 2, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Sorath :

*ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਃ  ੫  ॥ ਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਨਮਸਕਾਰੇ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਸਭੇ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਅਪਣੀ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੀ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪੈਜ  ਸਵਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥ *
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. Gur pūrā namaskāre. Parabẖ sabẖe kāj savāre. Har apṇī kirpā ḏẖārī. Parabẖ pūran paij savārī. ||1|| 


Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: I bow in reverence to the Perfect Guru. God has resolved all my affairs. The Lord has showered me with His Mercy. God has perfectly preserved my honor. ||1||


ਨਮਸਕਾਰੇ = ਸਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭਿ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ। ਪੈਜ = ਇੱਜ਼ਤ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਯਕੀਨ ਜਾਣੋ ਕਿ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਸਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ ਮੇਹਰ (ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ) ਕੀਤੀ, ਤੇ (ਲੋਕ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ) ਉਸ ਦੀ ਲਾਜ ਚੰਗੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਰੱਖ ਲਈ।੧। 

 *ਅਪਨੇ  ਦਾਸ  ਕੋ  ਭਇਓ  ਸਹਾਈ  ॥ ਸਗਲ  ਮਨੋਰਥ  ਕੀਨੇ  ਕਰਤੈ  ਊਣੀ  ਬਾਤ  ਨ  ਕਾਈ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Apne ḏās ko bẖa▫i▫o sahā▫ī. Sagal manorath kīne karṯai ūṇī bāṯ na kā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 


He has become the help and support of His slave. The Creator has achieved all my goals, and now, nothing is lacking. ||Pause||


ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਸਹਾਈ = ਮਦਦਗਾਰ। ਕਰਤੈ = ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ। ਊਣੀ ਬਾਤ = ਘਾਟ, ਕਮੀ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਦਾ ਮਦਦਗਾਰ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ (ਸਦਾ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਦਾਸ ਦੀਆਂ) ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮਨੋ-ਕਾਮਨਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ (ਕਿਸੇ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ) ਕੋਈ ਥੁੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕਰਤੈ  ਪੁਰਖਿ  ਤਾਲੁ  ਦਿਵਾਇਆ  ॥ ਪਿਛੈ  ਲਗਿ  ਚਲੀ  ਮਾਇਆ  ॥ ਤੋਟਿ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ ਮੇਰੇ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਸਤਗੁਰ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥੨॥ *
Karṯai purakẖ ṯāl ḏivā▫i▫ā. Picẖẖai lag cẖalī mā▫i▫ā. Ŧot na kaṯhū āvai. Mere pūre saṯgur bẖāvai. ||2|| 


The Creator Lord has caused the pool of nectar to be constructed. The wealth of Maya follows in my footsteps, and now, nothing is lacking at all. This is pleasing to my Perfect True Guru. ||2||


ਪੁਰਖਿ = ਪੁਰਖ ਨੇ, ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ। ਤਾਲੁ = ਤਾਲਾ, ਜੰਦ੍ਰਾ, ਗੁਪਤ ਨਾਮ-ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਦਿਵਾਇਆ = ਦਿਵਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ)। ਤੋਟਿ = ਕਮੀ। ਕਤਹੂ = ਕਿਤੇ ਭੀ। ਸਤਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ) ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) ਗੁਪਤ ਨਾਮ-ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਦਿਵਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ, (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਲਾਲਸਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ) ਮਾਇਆ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰੀ ਫਿਰਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲੋਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ) ਕਿਤੇ ਭੀ ਘਾਟ ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ਮੇਰੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ (ਉਸ ਵਡ-ਭਾਗੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਇਹੀ ਗੱਲ) ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ॥ ਸਭਿ  ਜੀਅ  ਭਏ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲਾ  ॥ ਜੈ  ਜੈ  ਕਾਰੁ  ਗੁਸਾਈ  ॥ ਜਿਨਿ  ਪੂਰੀ  ਬਣਤ  ਬਣਾਈ  ॥੩॥ *
Simar simar ḏa▫i▫ālā. Sabẖ jī▫a bẖa▫e kirpālā. Jai jai kār gusā▫ī. Jin pūrī baṇaṯ baṇā▫ī. ||3|| 


Remembering, remembering the Merciful Lord in meditation, all beings have become kind and compassionate to me. Hail! Hail to the Lord of the world, who created the perfect creation. ||3||


ਦਇਆਲਾ = ਦਇਆ-ਦਾ-ਘਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਜੀਅ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਜੀਉ' ਤੋਂ ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਕਿਰਪਾਲਾ = ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ। ਜੈ ਜੈ ਕਾਰੁ = ਸੋਭਾ, ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ। ਗੁਸਾਈ = ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਸਾਈ) ਨੇ। ਬਣਤ = ਵਿਓਂਤ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਦਇਆ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਦਇਆ-ਸਰੂਪ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ, ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਉਸ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰੋ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਣ ਦੀ) ਇਹ ਸੋਹਣੀ ਵਿਓਂਤ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਤੂ  ਭਾਰੋ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਮੋਰਾ  ॥ ਇਹੁ  ਪੁੰਨੁ  ਪਦਾਰਥੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ॥ ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਏਕੁ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ॥ ਸਰਬ  ਫਲਾ  ਪੁੰਨੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥੪॥੧੪॥੬੪॥ *
Ŧū bẖāro su▫āmī morā. Ih punn paḏārath ṯerā. Jan Nānak ek ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. Sarab falā punn pā▫i▫ā. ||4||14||64|| 


You are my Great Lord and Master. These blessings and wealth are Yours. Servant Nanak has meditated on the One Lord; he has obtained the fruitful rewards for all good deeds. ||4||14||64||


ਮੋਰਾ = ਮੇਰਾ। ਪੁੰਨੁ = ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੀਸ਼। ਪਦਾਰਥੁ = ਨਾਮ-ਵਸਤ। ਸਰਬ ਫਲਾ = ਸਾਰੇ ਫਲ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਵੱਡਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ। ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ-ਪਦਾਰਥ (ਜੋ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੈ) ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਫਲ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੀ (ਰੱਬੀ) ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲਈ।੪।੧੪।੬੪।


Ang. 625


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...r)/Live at Glen Cove/03 Gur Poora.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (May 6, 2009)

*Awsw mhlw 5 ]  *

*nw Ehu mrqw nw hm firAw ] *
*nw Ehu ibnsY nw hm kiVAw ] *
*nw Ehu inrDnu nw hm BUKy ] *
*nw Esu dUKu n hm kau dUKy ]1] *

*Avru n koaU mwrnvwrw ] *
*jIAau hmwrw jIau dynhwrw ]1] rhwau ] 

*
*nw ausu bMDn nw hm bwDy ] *
*nw ausu DMDw nw hm DwDy ] *
*nw ausu mYlu n hm kau mYlw ] *
*Esu Anµdu q hm sd kylw ]2] *

*nw ausu socu n hm kau socw ] *
*nw ausu lypu n hm kau pocw ] *
*nw ausu BUK n hm kau iqRsnw ] *
*jw auhu inrmlu qW hm jcnw ]3] *

*hm ikCu nwhI eykY EhI ] *
*AwgY pwCY eyko soeI ] *
*nwnk guir Koey BRm BMgw ] *
*hm Eie imil hoey iek rMgw ]4]*


*DMn Awid sRI gurU gRMQ swihb jI, pMnw 390 - 391*


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 6, 2009)

Dear All,

Here is how I look at It;

*UNFATHOMABLE/ਅਥਾਹ-AKAL PURKH*​ 
*ABSTRACT*​ 
Akal Purkh cannot be defined because It applies to every thing, and can not be measured, Atula, Atolak (ਅਤੁਲ, ਅਤੋਲਕ). The fullness of the reality of spiritual metaphysical energy, is infinite and all inclusive. The all-pervading spiritual energy is consciously and simultaneously presents everywhere. You cannot define something in terms of itself. God is an absolute Principle. God cannot be anthropomorphized since It is Infinite and hence cannot be squeezed into a finite human body. Creation is a single whole unfolding process brought into being by the Word. Principle and process are inseparable.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to Sikh Thought God cannot be fathomed. There is no absolute scientific proof of the presence of The Absolute, Infinite, and Apaar (ਅਪਾਰ) Akal Purkh. That accounts for the existence of a variety of faiths and religions trying to sell their own version of the Truth. Its subtle essence cannot be obtained by any one. Those who fathom It cannot behold God and those who behold God do not fathom It. God does not have a gender so He or She are inadequate in referring to God. Sikh Gurus, Bhagats, Bards in AGGS have used the words such as Agochar (ਅਗੋਚਰ), Agaadh (ਅਗਾਧ), Athaha (ਅਥਾਹ), and Agam (ਅਗਮੁ) etc. to express Its Unfathomable nature. 

It is of utmost importance to have a correct intellectual conception by the individual of the “Supreme.” Illogical and erroneous conceptions are capable of misleading people, who otherwise may have correct intuitions. Wrong concepts can keep them in the dark and lead them astray. One should keep an open mind and keep the prejudices aside. Prejudiced people see only what fits their prejudices. The false conception of the Akal Purkh is responsible for the ignorance as stated by Guru Nanak in his Japji.

He, who sees the Eternal (ਸਰਬ ਵਿਆਪਕ) existing alike in imperishable and perishable things, sees indeed. God is everywhere (ਅਪਾਰ), in every atom of the visible and invisible Cosmos -- as a Power of evolution and involution. Thus the Universe itself is unfolding out of its own essence beyond the reach of our limited senses. It is a waste of time to argue with people who do not want to be convinced. They ridicule everything, which is new to their limited outlook. The message is for those -- who want to know and are seeking something that will solve their doubts, duality and remove their difficulties with Its support. This can be accomplished by prayers as indicated by Guru Arjan in Raag Asa. There are hundreds of hymns explaining the Unfathomable nature of the “Supreme Higher Power” found through the access contained in AGGS. 

The Eternal is the source of everlasting life, power, and wisdom through its manifestations in the world. Some call him hypothetical personal Creator-- to whom they petition—for the fulfillment of personal questionable desires. This Eternal power teaches that right action is the truest supplication for the benefit desired. The present age is learning to apply scientific method to find that truth about the Eternal Wisdom.

The forces and qualities of Mother Nature are not blind and unintelligent they may appear so when viewed by our physical senses but in the depth of the thought they are alive and conscious. It is not irreverent to say that God acts through some form of energy or force (heat/electricity/magnetic/some form of waves). In history at one time people were persecuted for making scientific discoveries, which are now widely accepted. The words such as Agochar Ached (ਅਛੇਦ), Agaadh (ਅਗਾਧ), Adisatt/Alakh(ਅਦਿਸਟ/ਅਲਖ), Agocher (ਅਗੋਚਰ), Agum (ਅਗਮੁ), Ajooni (ਆਜੋਨੀ/ਅਜੋਨੀ), Akal Moorat (ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤ), Akhut (ਅਖੁਟ), Alipaari/Alpana-(ਅਲਪਾਰੀ/ਅਲਪਨਾ), Anaath (ਅਨਾਥ), Apaah (ਅਪਾਹ), Alpat (ਅਲਿਪਤੁ/ਅਲੇਪ), Apaar (ਅਪਾਰ), Aprasa (ਅਪਰਸ), Athaha (ਅਥਾਹ), Itthrha (ਇਠੜਾ), Karta Purkh (ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖ), Nirbhau (ਨਿਰਭਉ), Nirvair (ਨਿਰਵੈਰ), Niranjan (ਨਿਰੰਜਨ), Nirankar (ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ), and Saibhung (ਸੈਭੰ) have been used in Gurbani to express Its Unfathomable nature.

Guru Gobind Singh describes God in Zafarnama, DG, Page, 1394 -112 to115:

ਅਗੰਜੋ ਅਭੰਜੋ ਅਰੂਪੋ ਅਰੇਖ ॥ ਅਗਾਧੋ ਅਬਾਧੋ ਅਭਰਮੋ ਅਲੇਖ ॥ ਅਰਾਗੋ ਅਰੂਪੋ ਅਰੇਖੋ ਅਰੰਗ ॥ ਅਜਨਮੋ ਅਬਰਨੋ ਅਭੂਤੋ ਅਭੰਗ ॥ ਅਛੇਦੋ ਅਭੇਦੋ ਅਕਰਮੋ ਅਕਾਮ ॥ ਅਖੇਦੋ ਅਭੇਦੋ ਅਭਰਮੋ ਅਭਾਮ ॥ ਅਰੇਖੋ ਅਭੇਖੋ ਅਲੇਖੋ ਅਭੰਗ ॥ ਖ਼ੁਦਾਵੰਦ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿੰਦਹੇ ਰੰਗ ਗਰੰਗ ॥ 

_Aganjo, Abhanjo, Arupo Araykh. Arougo, Aroopou, Arekho, Arung; Ajnamo, Abarno, Abhootou, Abhang, Achedou, Abhedou, Akarmou, Akarm; Akhedou, Abhedhou, Abharmo, Abhaam, Arekho, Abhekhou, Alekhou, Abhang; Khudawand, Bakhshanda-ae, Rung, Rung._ 

God is Immortal, Formless, Deep, eternal, and with out doubt and limit. God is with out color, beauty and music, is beyond birth and death, imperceptible and imperishable. God is neither impregnable nor irrefutable, is above karma and desire, and is above pain, divisions, secrets, suspicion & spouse. God is with out line or guise and cannot be written about and is indestructible, self-existent and bestows many kinds’ pleasures and gratifications. 

*Conclusion:* 

God is the sum of metaphysical forces higher than the real Self. The Higher Self is far higher than ordinary conception of God, which is limited by the imperfections of mind that imagines and tries to fathoms It. When man’s nature becomes so sublimated that he can rise beyond thought to a higher and fuller state of consciousness and becomes enlightened with the Divine knowledge. It is then that he may stultify the nature of that “Higher Power”.

*Bibliography;*

1. Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1023-14
2. Guru Nanak, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 795-11
3. Japji, AGGS, Page, 4-3
4. Guru Angad, Raag Majh Ki Var, AGGS, Page, 146-4
5. Guru Amardas, Raag Bihagrha Ki Var, AGGS, Page, 555-11
6. Guru Ramdas, Raag Dhanasari, AGGS, Page, 668-4
7. Guru Arjan, Raag Maru Sohlay, AGGS, Page, 1081-16
8. Guru Arjan, Raag Gujri, AGGS, Page, 498
9. Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 388-3
10. Kabir, Raag Parbhati Bhibhas, AGGS, Page, 1350-1
11. Kabir, Raag Gauri Poorbi Bawan Akhree, AGGS, Page, 341-11
12. Sheikh Farid, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 488-10
13. Surdas, Raag Ramkali, AGGS, Page, 968-10
14. Bhatt Kirat, Swayeay Mahlay 3rd, AGGS, Page, 1395-14
15. Bhatt Kalsar, Swayeay Mahlay 4th, AGGS, Page, 1397-16
16. Bhai Gurdas, Var 1, Pauri, 31

Cordially

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## pk70 (May 6, 2009)

vsgrewal48895 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Here is how I look at It;
> 
> ...


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 6, 2009)

Dear G Singh Ji,

IMHO it is simple as God is in every thing and every thing is in god. It is Nirgun And Sargun and so is energy. Guru Gobind Singh in Zafarnama, Guru Nanak in Raag Sorath describe God in many words. It is one's own understanding about God. I always says let an individual understand God as his/her own understanding and intellect. Live and let live. I described my understanding of God and am not forcing that on any one and you be happy with yours.

Thanks for your participation.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## mystique_void (May 6, 2009)

"It is one's own understanding about God. I always says 
let an individual understand God as his/her own understanding 
and intellect. Live and let live. I described my understanding 
of God and am not forcing that on any one and you be 
happy with yours."

Dear Sir,

If you keep your understanding to yourself, no-one will ask 
you to explain how you arrived at the understanding.  

The fact of the matter is that you have been feverishly 
trying to propagate your understanding to others on the net 
for several years now in the name of discerning intellect.  
It is thus not surprising that some of your readers want to 
examine your views and verify if they come anywhere close 
to your claims.  

It's unfair for any public figure to demand that he/she has 
a right to deliver bombastic sermons without being accountable 
to their audience for what is contained in the sermons.

Regards,


----------



## pk70 (May 6, 2009)

vsgrewal48895 said:


> Dear G Singh Ji,
> 
> IMHO it is simple as God is in every thing and every thing is in god. It is Nirgun And Sargun and so is energy. Guru Gobind Singh in Zafarnama, Guru Nanak in Raag Sorath describe God in many words. It is one's own understanding about God. I always says let an individual understand God as his/her own understanding and intellect. Live and let live. I described my understanding of God and am not forcing that on any one and you be happy with yours.
> 
> ...



*Respected VSGrewal Ji,*
*I appreciate your kind reply. I don’t try to know God as per my intellect but by following Gurbani because intellect many times misleads.  Live and let live has nothing to do with either your post or mine. The fact is that we don’t know God and are just struggling to know Him; there are some like you who use their own intellect to know Him  and describe Him, and   there are some like me who just cannot go beyond what Guru says. I put you some questions, you have dogged them as usual. My special thanks to you for this tactics. No Further question sir.*

*With Regards*
*G Singh*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 7, 2009)

mystique_void said:


> "It is one's own understanding about God. I always says
> let an individual understand God as his/her own understanding
> and intellect. Live and let live. I described my understanding
> of God and am not forcing that on any one and you be
> ...


 
Mystic Void ji,

Guru Fateh.

Please share your own view about Ik Ong Kaar and enlighten us. It is easy to criticise others' views but it is unfair and unjust to do that without sharing your own understanding.

Please enlighten us with your Gurmat wisdom.

Hoping to learn from you.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## mystique_void (May 7, 2009)

If I invent some ground-breaking theories and 
decide to deliver sermons based on my inventions, 
I'd be glad to defend each and every word I write 
with the same vigor with which I post them.  

In the meantime, I'd continue to underscore the 
importance of accountability in public discourse 
and the need to respect the basic intelligence 
of the members of public forums.  

Regards,


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 7, 2009)

Virinder ji,

Guru Fateh.

I admire your quest in understanding Ik Ong Kaar through Gurbani. As we all know that it is the journey of the individual and only Ik Ong kaar knows which milestone each of us is at. Some in here try to play Ik Ong Kaar claiming to speak on His behalf. 

All of us are trying to understand, realise, seek or whatever word one may use, to find our individual connection to Ik Ong Kaar with the help of our only Guru- SGGS. Some learned members in this forum claim that only their understanding of Gurbani is the right one, hence for them disagreement is not valid. In fact some have claimed that their comprehension of Gurbani to be accepted as fact, which is weird and bewildering to say the least because the interpretation of such a beautiful poetry is an individual endeavour but their myopic view does not let them see that. Some of us tend to forget Sikhi breeds openmindedness which in result breeds acceptance of others' views about Gurbani as long as they are not anti Gurmat. As mentioned before and is worth repeating that Gurbani is like a prism, we all see it from our own angle and it instills in us to share that with others sans fear or rancor. Afterall the objective of all of us in only one, and that is to be with The ONE.

So, please carry on with your great efforts as all of us are making according to our own desire and understanding on our individual paths to be with the ONE using SGGS as our GPS.

I personally consider Moolmanter to be the blue print of Sikhi, Japji the foundation and the rest of the SGGS the raw material to build our own building according to our own quest. And Guru Nanak tells us in Mool Manter that Ik Ong Kaar is Ajuni Sahibung- The Creative Energy which is in all there is organic and in inorganic.

So, enjoy your Gurmat journey.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## pk70 (May 7, 2009)

*Respected SPN Sangat Ji*
*Sri Guru Granth Sahib is complied in a way that no one could insert  something  displaying one’s own illusions  ,same way, Guru Nanak doesn’t stop on “Ik Onkar” expressed in Mool Mantra, he keeps expressing Him in numerous shabadas to make sure his followers don’t get stuck only with one thing. If that Mool Mantra was enough, why would Guru Keeps trying to express Him further as Nirgun(formless ) and Sargun(with form)?  There is absolutely no Guru Vaak that supports God as a principle or a spiritual metaphysical energy, even in the Mool Mantra that is not expressed.*
*No one can claim that only he or she is right in understanding Gurbani perfectly, any claim in this regards will be laughable; however, when a fact is repeatedly interpreted by Gurus themselves and other revered contributors of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, why then people’s own thinking should be accepted as Gurbani defined fact. If repeated fact is ignored by adamant minds,  the one, who believe in only Guru ji’s version instead of believing in floating around knowledge, must challenge that with evidence from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, same thing I have been trying to do for almost a year.; and I challenge all (who see a problem in it), to interpret the same Guru Vakas under discussion otherwise (different way) with proofs from Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Laughable are the limitations we measure up to the perfection. *
*With regards*
*G Singh*


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Teji Ji,

Thanks for your kind words and support. It is like the story of a donkey, man and son-who could not make any one happy. I have given many references in Bibliography one should look those Sabds or offer their own views as they understand and we can respectfully agree to disagree not like the comments like” I have seen you doing this for several years like this" and then hiding behind the E-mail address.

After posting 100 + threads I was told not to use single hymns but full Sabds which is impossible in an academic article, so I started using bibliography but moderators do allow others to use one liners.

In this scientific world individuals would like to use these inventions depending one form of the energy or other. Energy can change form but its totality remains the same and so is God. Guru Nanak in Raag Asa and Kabir in Raag Gauri says it clearly on AGGS page, 9, 349, and 343 it does not increase or decrease. Closed mind individuals can have their own understanding. One learns from each other till we die. Every one is a pupil and teacher. Criticizing takes one no where but makes it unpalatable.

Thanks again.

Cordially, 

Virinder


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Teji Ji,

Thanks for your kind words and encouragement. 

*Those who fathom God cannot behold  It and those who behold God cannot fathom it.*

I would like to know from the moderators why have they held my 3-4 articles containing full Sabds under the heading of "Leaders". What is it all about?

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## mystique_void (May 7, 2009)

*"Those who fathom God cannot behold  It and those who 
behold God cannot fathom it.*"

Dear Sir, 

How would you describe the above statement of yours - is it 
a proverb, an axiom, a conjecture, a hypothesis, a proven 
fact or based on emotions?

_*"I would like to know from the moderators why have 
they held my 3-4 articles containing full Sabds under 
the heading of "Leaders". What is it all about?"*_

Could you please talk to the moderators privately about this?  
There is no reason why people like me reading the forum 
should know about your personal affairs with respect to 
which articles got through and which did not.  

Regards,


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Mystique Ji,

This is how I feel it. Let me know how do you feel and show yourself rather hiding behind your E mail address. I would like to know more about you before we can debate further.

My second response and question was to Tejwant Ji and not you.

Cordially,

Virinder

Virinder


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2009)

mystique void ji

The title of thread:  God is Wonderful. It is true isn't it? In Gurbani we read "kahu naanak" 408 times. Is Nanak talking to a "universal principle?" I don't think that is possible, as Guru Nanak was inspired but not crazy. 

Forgive me anyone if I have embarrassed you with my foolishness, or my childish understanding. 

But would you agree with me that a distinctive thing about Sikhism is that it is a theistic religion? There is a God in both nirgun and sargun form?  That Akaal can be felt and sensed in a personal way?

:}8-:


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Aad Ji,

I just posted an article on Nirgun & Sargun God.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2009)

I know.


----------



## mystique_void (May 7, 2009)

"This is how I feel it. Let me know how do you feel and 
show yourself rather hiding behind your E mail address."

Dear Sir, 

I'm not hiding anything.  I'm using a login ID like other members.  
The Canadian flag on my profile shows that I'm from Canada.
Let me know what else you'd like me to show: telephone number, 
home address, references, height, weight, picture?

"I would like to know more about you before we can debate further."

You are assuming that I'm trying to have a debate with you.  
At seminars or conferences or Town Hall meetings, when people 
ask questions from the presenter, that doesn't necessarily indicate 
their interest in having a debate with the presenter.  They often 
ask questions to have a better understanding of the views 
expressed.


Regards,

Kulbir Singh


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Kulbir Ji,

Here we go again from one forum to another always disagreeing. Thanks for revealing yourself. There is no need of going any further we already had enough disagreements on GLZ.

Let us respectfully end it here.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## mystique_void (May 7, 2009)

I'm afraid Virinder Singh ji, it's not going to end the 
way you would like it to end.  I'm a member of this 
forum and I've as much right to ask you to justify 
your assertions as you have to post them.  

No-one escapes accountability with a little cute 
one liner: 'Let us agree to disagree'.  I never heard of 
anyone posting essays on Jewish groups denying 
holocaust and when asked to explain dismissing 
the queries with 'Let us agree to disagree' or 
'This is my understanding'.  All ground-breaking 
theories are examined and verified very very 
carefully and the onus of proof is always on the 
person presenting the theories and not on those 
asking for proof.

With love and regards,


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (May 7, 2009)

Dear Kulbir Ji,

I have nothing to explain to you and thanks for your valuable interaction. Good Buy.

Respectfully submitted.

Virinder


----------



## Astroboy (May 11, 2009)

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ਛੰਤ  ॥ 
आसा महला ४ छंत ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 4 cẖẖanṯ. 
Asa 4th Guru. Chhant. 

ਵਡਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਆਦਿ  ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
वडा मेरा गोविंदु अगम अगोचरु आदि निरंजनु निरंकारु जीउ ॥ 
vadā merā govinḏ agam agocẖar āḏ niranjan nirankār jī▫o. 
My great Lord is unapproachable incomprehensible primal immaculate and formless. 

ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਗਤਿ  ਕਹੀ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਅਮਿਤਿ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ  ਅਲਖ  ਅਪਾਰ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
ता की गति कही न जाई अमिति वडिआई मेरा गोविंदु अलख अपार जीउ ॥ 
Ŧā kī gaṯ kahī na jā▫ī amiṯ vadi▫ā▫ī merā govinḏ alakẖ apār jī▫o. 
His condition cannot be described immeasurable is his glory My world - Lord is invisible and infinite. 

ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ  ਅਲਖ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ  ਆਪੁ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਜਾਣੈ  ॥ 
गोविंदु अलख अपारु अपर्मपरु आपु आपणा जाणै ॥ 
Govinḏ alakẖ apār aprampar āp āpṇā jāṇai. 
The universe preserver is incomprehensible infinite and illimitable He himself know His ownself 

ਕਿਆ  ਇਹ  ਜੰਤ  ਵਿਚਾਰੇ  ਕਹੀਅਹਿ  ਜੋ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਆਖਿ  ਵਖਾਣੈ  ॥ 
किआ इह जंत विचारे कहीअहि जो तुधु आखि वखाणै ॥ 
Ki▫ā ih janṯ vicẖāre kahī▫ahi jo ṯuḏẖ ākẖ vakẖāṇai. 
What should these poor creatures utter which may amount to narrating and describing thee O Lord. 

ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਅਪਣੀ  ਸੋ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਵੀਚਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
जिस नो नदरि करहि तूं अपणी सो गुरमुखि करे वीचारु जीउ ॥ 
Jis no naḏar karahi ṯūŉ apṇī so gurmukẖ kare vīcẖār jī▫o. 
He on whom thou castest. Thy glance of grace reflects on thee under Guru instruction. 

ਵਡਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਆਦਿ  ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
वडा मेरा गोविंदु अगम अगोचरु आदि निरंजनु निरंकारु जीउ ॥१॥ 
vadā merā govinḏ agam agocẖar āḏ niranjan nirankār jī▫o. ||1|| 
My great Lord is unreachable unapprehensible eternal pure and formless 

ਤੂੰ  ਆਦਿ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਪਾਰੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਜਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तूं आदि पुरखु अपर्मपरु करता तेरा पारु न पाइआ जाइ जीउ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ āḏ purakẖ aprampar karṯā ṯerā pār na pā▫i▫ā jā▫e jī▫o. 
O primal Lord thou art the remotest of the remote creator. Thy limit cannot be ascertained. 

ਤੂੰ  ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ  ਸਭ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਸਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तूं घट घट अंतरि सरब निरंतरि सभ महि रहिआ समाइ जीउ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ gẖat gẖat anṯar sarab niranṯar sabẖ mėh rahi▫ā samā▫e jī▫o. 
Thou art uninterruptedly present in all the hearts and in everything thou are contained amongst all. 

ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
घट अंतरि पारब्रहमु परमेसरु ता का अंतु न पाइआ ॥ 
Gẖat anṯar pārbarahm parmesar ṯā kā anṯ na pā▫i▫ā. 
Within the mind is the transcendent Lord the Supreme master whose end cannot be found. 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਨ  ਰੇਖ  ਅਦਿਸਟੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਅਲਖੁ  ਲਖਾਇਆ  ॥ 
तिसु रूपु न रेख अदिसटु अगोचरु गुरमुखि अलखु लखाइआ ॥ 
Ŧis rūp na rekẖ aḏisat agocẖar gurmukẖ alakẖ lakẖā▫i▫ā. 
He has no form or outline He is unseeable and unknowable The invisible Lord is beheld by Guru's instruction 

ਸਦਾ  ਅਨੰਦਿ  ਰਹੈ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਸਹਜੇ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
सदा अनंदि रहै दिनु राती सहजे नामि समाइ जीउ ॥ 
Saḏā anand rahai ḏin rāṯī sėhje nām samā▫e jī▫o. 
He who perceives the Lord ever remains happy day and night and is easily absorbed in his Name. 

ਤੂੰ  ਆਦਿ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਪਾਰੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਜਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
तूं आदि पुरखु अपर्मपरु करता तेरा पारु न पाइआ जाइ जीउ ॥२॥ 
Ŧūŉ āḏ purakẖ aprampar karṯā ṯerā pār na pā▫i▫ā jā▫e jī▫o. ||2|| 
O primal Lord thou art the illimitable creator thy limit cannot be found. 

ਤੂੰ  ਸਤਿ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तूं सति परमेसरु सदा अबिनासी हरि हरि गुणी निधानु जीउ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ saṯ parmesar saḏā abẖināsī har har guṇī niḏẖān jī▫o. 
Thou art the true supreme master ever imperishable the Lord God is the treasure of excellences (virtues) 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਸੁਜਾਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हरि हरि प्रभु एको अवरु न कोई तूं आपे पुरखु सुजानु जीउ ॥ 
Har har parabẖ eko avar na ko▫ī ṯūŉ āpe purakẖ sujān jī▫o. 
Lord God the master is but one there is not any other thou thyself art the omniscient Lord 

ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਸੁਜਾਨੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਪਰਧਾਨੁ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਜੇਵਡੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
पुरखु सुजानु तूं परधानु तुधु जेवडु अवरु न कोई ॥ 
Purakẖ sujān ṯūŉ parḏẖān ṯuḏẖ jevad avar na ko▫ī. 
Thou art the all knowing and the most exalted Lord None is so great as thee. 

ਤੇਰਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਵਰਤਹਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਸੁ  ਹੋਈ  ॥ 
तेरा सबदु सभु तूंहै वरतहि तूं आपे करहि सु होई ॥ 
Ŧerā sabaḏ sabẖ ṯūŉhai varṯėh ṯūŉ āpe karahi so ho▫ī. 
Thine is the command thou pervadest all the thing. What thyself does that comes to pass. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸਭ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਵਿਆ  ਏਕੋ  ਸੋਈ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਲਖਿਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हरि सभ महि रविआ एको सोई गुरमुखि लखिआ हरि नामु जीउ ॥ 
Har sabẖ mėh ravi▫ā eko so▫ī gurmukẖ lakẖi▫ā har nām jī▫o. 
He the one Lord is contained amongst all and through the Guru God is Name is comprehended 

ਤੂੰ  ਸਤਿ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
तूं सति परमेसरु सदा अबिनासी हरि हरि गुणी निधानु जीउ ॥३॥ 
Ŧūŉ saṯ parmesar saḏā abẖināsī har har guṇī niḏẖān jī▫o. ||3|| 
Thou art the true supreme master and art ever imperishable. The Lord God is the treasure of excellences 

ਸਭੁ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਸਭ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਜਿਉ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਿਵੈ  ਚਲਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
सभु तूंहै करता सभ तेरी वडिआई जिउ भावै तिवै चलाइ जीउ ॥ 
Sabẖ ṯūŉhai karṯā sabẖ ṯerī vadi▫ā▫ī ji▫o bẖāvai ṯivai cẖalā▫e jī▫o. 
Thou art the Creator off all greatness is thin and as it pleseth Thee so drivest thou the mortal. 

ਤੁਧੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਿਵੈ  ਚਲਾਵਹਿ  ਸਭ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तुधु आपे भावै तिवै चलावहि सभ तेरै सबदि समाइ जीउ ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ āpe bẖāvai ṯivai cẖalāvėh sabẖ ṯerai sabaḏ samā▫e jī▫o. 
As thou Thyself likest, so drivest thou the mortals. 

ਸਭ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਮਾਵੈ  ਜਾਂ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥ 
सभ सबदि समावै जां तुधु भावै तेरै सबदि वडिआई ॥ 
Sabẖ sabaḏ samāvai jāŉ ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai ṯerai sabaḏ vadi▫ā▫ī. 
All are merged in (subject to) thy command subject to thy order are all and when thou so willest man gets greatness through the Name. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਬੁਧਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਆਪੁ  ਗਵਾਈਐ  ਸਬਦੇ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि बुधि पाईऐ आपु गवाईऐ सबदे रहिआ समाई ॥ 
Gurmukẖ buḏẖ pā▫ī▫ai āp gavā▫ī▫ai sabḏe rahi▫ā samā▫ī. 
Through the Guru one obtains wisdom effaces his self conceit and remains absorbed in the Lord. 

ਤੇਰਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तेरा सबदु अगोचरु गुरमुखि पाईऐ नानक नामि समाइ जीउ ॥ 
Ŧerā sabaḏ agocẖar gurmukẖ pā▫ī▫ai Nānak nām samā▫e jī▫o. 
Nanak through the Guru thy incomprehensible Name is obtained and the man remains absorbed in O Lord. 

ਸਭੁ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਸਭ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਜਿਉ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਿਵੈ  ਚਲਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੭॥੧੪॥ 
सभु तूंहै करता सभ तेरी वडिआई जिउ भावै तिवै चलाइ जीउ ॥४॥७॥१४॥ 
Sabẖ ṯūŉhai karṯā sabẖ ṯerī vadi▫ā▫ī ji▫o bẖāvai ṯivai cẖalā▫e jī▫o. ||4||7||14|| 
Thou are the Creator of all. All greatness is thine. As it pleasth thee so drivest thou the mortals.


----------

